# Virtual Meetup - second Sunday of the month



## everydayupsanddowns

We have had a couple of successful virtual meetups over the summer, and there seems to be appetite for more opportunities to gather ‘virtually’ for a bit of a chat and catchup via video ‘Zoom‘ meeting.

So I am suggesting we start to hold these regularly on the second Sunday of the month for a while, and see how it goes - until we are able to restart occasional face-to-face meetups.

The next one will be 3pm on Sunday 13th September.

These meetings will use the same meeting ID and password, so if you were part of the August meetup, you should be able to use the same details.

You would be very welcome to join us for 40 minutes or so.

Please let me know in a comment below if you’d like to join the meeting and I will send login details via Direct Message.


----------



## SB2015

These have been fun and it is well worth making it a regular event until things get back to ‘normal’.
Thanks Mike.  Looking forward to another gathering.


----------



## Vonny

Hi @everydayupsanddowns, I'd love to join the meeting please, if you could send me the logon details. Many thanks.


----------



## Robin

I’ll certainly try and be there. (or do I mean 'here' as it doesn’t involve moving from my kitchen table).


----------



## stephknits

Ok,am determined to actually make one of these so count me in !


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Vonny said:


> Hi @everydayupsanddowns, I'd love to join the meeting please, if you could send me the logon details. Many thanks.



will do Vonny

I’ll wait until more folks have had a chance to express an interest and send a DM around in the days before as a bit of a reminder.


----------



## Stitch147

Hopefully I'll be able to make the next one.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Stitch147 said:


> Hopefully I'll be able to make the next one.



From a different room @Stitch147 ?

It could be like ‘through the keyhole’ with a different room each time!


----------



## Stitch147

everydayupsanddowns said:


> From a different room @Stitch147 ?
> 
> It could be like ‘through the keyhole’ with a different room each time!


We live in a small bungalow so there's only a couple of rooms left! I don't think people will want to see the avocado bathroom suite!!!


----------



## magnet65

everydayupsanddowns said:


> We have had a couple of successful virtual meetups over the summer, and there seems to be appetite for more opportunities to gather ‘virtually’ for a bit of a chat and catchup via video ‘Zoom‘ meeting.
> 
> So I am suggesting we start to hold these regularly on the second Sunday of the month for a while, and see how it goes - until we are able to restart occasional face-to-face meetups.
> 
> The next one will be 3pm on Sunday 13th September.
> 
> These meetings will use the same meeting ID and password, so if you were part of the August meetup, you should be able to use the same details.
> 
> You would be very welcome to join us for 40 minutes or so.
> 
> Please let me know in a comment below if you’d like to join the meeting anIHd I will send login details via Direct Message.


----------



## magnet65

Hi there, I am new to the forum and i would like to join your virtual meetings, please send the information i will need in order to participate...
regards
margaret


----------



## Gruers

Yes I’m in pleae


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Will do @magnet65 - keep an eye out for a message next week


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

I’ll be sending out the meeting details to any new attendees later today, so if you’d like to join us just let me know and I will include you in the message.

If you took part in the August virtual meet, you can use the same details as last time


----------



## mikeyB

I’ll be happy to join in again. Just as long as I don’t have to look at an avocado bathroom suite


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

mikeyB said:


> I’ll be happy to join in again. Just as long as I don’t have to look at an avocado bathroom suite



Hooray! i can’t wait to see an update on the painting


----------



## karloc

Can you include me, thanks


----------



## SB2015

Unfortunately I think I am going to miss the one this coming weekend.  We have been offered a holiday home for a week, but I am not sure of any WiFi availability. 

Enjoy the get together and I look forward to seeing people next time


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

We will miss you @SB2015

I’ve sent a PM to the new joiners. Others should be able to use the login details from the August meet. 

Look forward to seeing you all Sunday at 3pm


----------



## Stitch147

I'm hoping to pop in, I'm currently camping at a charity car show so only have my phone, but might try and log on.


----------



## grainger

I’m going to try tomorrow. Hope to see some of you


----------



## Hazel

What time is it please


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Hazel said:


> What time is it please



3pm @Hazel 

I’ll send you the details so you have them for the future, even if you can’t make it this afternoon


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Sorry we lost you mid-chat @Kabbs - Hope you can get those overnight BGs to behave again


----------



## Stitch147

Sorry I missed joining in today. But they were drawing the raffle. Didn't win a raffle prize but I did win the anagram quiz.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Stitch147 said:


> Sorry I missed joining in today. But they were drawing the raffle. Didn't win a raffle prize but I did win the anagram quiz.



Congrats on the ziper @Stitch147

We missed your wonderful interiors, but had the benefit of @karloc ’s virtual reality and @stephknits beautiful garden!


----------



## mikeyB

I missed out this week. Daughter and family called round, just after the Sky engineer left. Didn’t like to tell them I’d prefer lowering the tone of a discussion on a Zoom meeting


----------



## Neens

Hi 
I haven't logged in for a while. 
I got excited by this thread and then realised the 13th Sept has been and gone... 
who knows what day it is?! 

Anyway if you do another one @everydayupanddowns I would like to join you all. 

Was gutted that both the conference and the Education classes offered in my district were also cancelled due to COVID. 
Fully understand but it left me feeling disconnected.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Lovely to see you posting again @Neens!

We are trying to make it a regular thing, so will be having the next on Sunday 11th October

Hope you can make it 

I’ll send a zoom invite nearer the time to anyone who hasn’t joined one yet (they use the same log-in details each time)


----------



## Neens

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Lovely to see you posting again @Neens!
> 
> We are trying to make it a regular thing, so will be having the next on Sunday 11th October
> 
> Hope you can make it
> 
> I’ll send a zoom invite nearer the time to anyone who hasn’t joined one yet (they use the same log-in details each time)


Brilliant - thanks --- I am booked at 6PM but guessing you'll do daytime meet. Look forward to it. 
PS got over Zoom Room Shame months ago - the house is a mess and we never decorated (moved a few years ago) and previous householder was double+ our age - so we don't match our walls and I no longer care.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Neens said:


> Brilliant - thanks --- I am booked at 6PM but guessing you'll do daytime meet. Look forward to it.



Yes, sorry! forgot to say... it’s at 3pm


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Hoping that new member @Annemarie will be able to join us


----------



## Annemarie

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Hoping that new member @Annemarie will be able to join us


Yes please! Annemarie


----------



## Annemarie

Neens said:


> Brilliant - thanks --- I am booked at 6PM but guessing you'll do daytime meet. Look forward to it.
> PS got over Zoom Room Shame months ago - the house is a mess and we never decorated (moved a few years ago) and previous householder was double+ our age - so we don't match our walls and I no longer care.


We moved 4 years ago and I’m still unpacking boxes this week


----------



## Annemarie

everydayupsanddowns said:


> We have had a couple of successful virtual meetups over the summer, and there seems to be appetite for more opportunities to gather ‘virtually’ for a bit of a chat and catchup via video ‘Zoom‘ meeting.
> 
> So I am suggesting we start to hold these regularly on the second Sunday of the month for a while, and see how it goes - until we are able to restart occasional face-to-face meetups.
> 
> The next one will be 3pm on Sunday 13th September.
> 
> These meetings will use the same meeting ID and password, so if you were part of the August meetup, you should be able to use the same details.
> 
> You would be very welcome to join us for 40 minutes or so.
> 
> Please let me know in a comment below if you’d like to join the meeting and I will send login details via Direct Message.


I’d like to join please if I can


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Annemarie said:


> I’d like to join please if I can


 No problem @Annemarie 

I’ll send a ‘zoom invite’ in the week before the meeting to anyone who doesn’t have the details and as a reminder


----------



## Annemarie

Thank you


----------



## pottersusan

could you include me please


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Would be lovely to see you there Susan!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

It’s coming around again. This coming Sunday (11th October) will be another chance to get together for a 45 minute chat from 3pm.

Let me know if you want the Zoom meeting details


----------



## SB2015

We have visitors this weekend, first time of seeing my brother since Lockdown. However I will try to pop in if I can.  It rather depends on the weather as to whether we are in or out for the day. If not I look forward to November.  It is so good having the dates fixed.  Now that I know them ahead I can try to avoid clashes.


----------



## Annemarie

Yes please I would like to join too!


----------



## Annemarie

I think I have the details but have asked if it all needs typing in


----------



## Vonny

Thanks Mike, "see" you on Sunday


----------



## Toucan

Hi Mike,
Yes please, I'd like to join in this time.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Toucan said:


> Hi Mike,
> Yes please, I'd like to join in this time.



I’ve invited you into the PM so you should have access to login details  now. let me know if you can’t see them


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Looking forward to catching up with you on Sunday


----------



## Snowwy

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Lovely to see you posting again @Neens!
> 
> We are trying to make it a regular thing, so will be having the next on Sunday 11th October
> 
> Hope you can make it
> 
> I’ll send a zoom invite nearer the time to anyone who hasn’t joined one yet (they use the same log-in details each time)


Hi Mike, I hope to join but I don't have the details or time, is it possible to pm me?

Many thanks, Snowwy


----------



## Robin

Snowwy said:


> Hi Mike, I hope to join but I don't have the details or time, is it possible to pm me?
> 
> Many thanks, Snowwy


Sent you a Private message with the details in case Mike doesn’t see this in time.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Thanks @Robin, i’ve invited @Snowwy into the group PM too


----------



## Flower

Are the login details the same as in August? I’m hoping to join in today .


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Flower said:


> Are the login details the same as in August? I’m hoping to join in today .



Yes. Hope to see you later @Flower


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Currently helping some friends move a couple of sofas. I am trying my hardest to get back by 3pm, but apologies in advance if I am 5 minutes late


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

I’m back!!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

We lost you @Flower!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Thanks for the chat everyone! So lovely to see you all, and the new faces. Hope you found it an enjoyable (if slightly chaotic!) 40 minutes.

Same again next month, and I'll try to work out the 'breakout rooms' again


----------



## karloc

Thanks, Could try using Discord rather than zoom, has some very good features and as you can set up permenant voice channels that you can also video in - everything can be set up in advance. I use it all the time and it's FREEE


----------



## Annemarie

Re today’s Zoom, I’m not sure who was the organiser or the names of other participants but a huge thank you to everyone. I really felt like the Little Britain guy - ‘the only diabetic in the village’!  I didn’t know of anyone else with diabetes so combining ignorance with concern and (particularly since Covid) I felt isolated, lonely and very odd!
Now I’m amongst friends and nobody seems odd including me! Thank you to everyone


----------



## Flower

Thanks for the arranging the meeting Mike, lovely to see some new faces too.  Apologies for my technical challenges- I still can’t make the camera work!
Hopefully next time...


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Annemarie said:


> Re today’s Zoom, I’m not sure who was the organiser or the names of other participants but a huge thank you to everyone. I really felt like the Little Britain guy - ‘the only diabetic in the village’!  I didn’t know of anyone else with diabetes so combining ignorance with concern and (particularly since Covid) I felt isolated, lonely and very odd!
> Now I’m amongst friends and nobody seems odd including me! Thank you to everyone



It was lovely to have you join us @Annemarie 

We’ll have another next month, and it can be really nice to just exchange smalltalk and frustrations, plus find out a bit more about people, of course. You didn’t get the chance to see @Stitch147 ’s home ‘pub’, but there’s always next time


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Flower said:


> Thanks for the arranging the meeting Mike, lovely to see some new faces too.  Apologies for my technical challenges- I still can’t make the camera work!
> Hopefully next time...



It wasn’t covered with something was it? I only ask because I have done *exactly* this   Maybe a little sliding ‘camera cover’?


----------



## Annemarie

@everydayupsanddowns thank you, I’m looking forward to joining again sand can’t wait to see the home pub!!


----------



## Ralph-YK

Annemarie said:


> Re today’s Zoom, I’m not sure who was the organiser .. a huge thank you to everyone.


That'll be @everydayupsanddowns, Mike.


Annemarie said:


> or the names of other participants


When in a meeting, you should be able to see peoples names, displayed in the bottom left of their video.


----------



## Robin

Good to see everyone today, and hear @Flower, it was a very pretty red square, but we’d rather have seen your face!


----------



## Ralph-YK

everydayupsanddowns said:


> It wasn’t covered with something was it? I only ask because I have done *exactly* this   Maybe a little sliding ‘camera cover’?


I wonder if they were using a phone or tablet, and the camera was pointing at something red.

How zoom works, settings etc., varies depending on the device you using. For example, I get the 10 minutes left timer when using a PC, not on my tablet. Some of the menu options are in different places; some are not there on my tablet.


----------



## Annemarie

I know less than nothing about getting technology items to work but I’ve had frequent issues when trying to speak with my Grandchildren - all they, and I, could see was a red square. I had folded back the front red cover of my iPad case in order to access the screen and type. @Flower do you have a red cover on your iPad/phone?


----------



## Stitch147

everydayupsanddowns said:


> It was lovely to have you join us @Annemarie
> 
> We’ll have another next month, and it can be really nice to just exchange smalltalk and frustrations, plus find out a bit more about people, of course. You didn’t get the chance to see @Stitch147 ’s home ‘pub’, but there’s always next time


Sorry about that, laptop was in the Disney dining room. Pub next time. Even Tigga said hello today.


----------



## Squirrel768

Hi Mike, sounds like a lovely idea  I'd love to join in please


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Squirrel768 said:


> Hi Mike, sounds like a lovely idea  I'd love to join in please



Lovely! Next one is an early one

Sunday 8th November 2020 at 3pm. 

I will send you a PM with the log-in details for Zoom in the week before the meetup


----------



## SB2015

Sorry to have missed this one, but looking forward to the next one in November.


----------



## Hellospringett

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Lovely! Next one is an early one
> 
> Sunday 8th November 2020 at 3pm.
> 
> I will send you a PM with the log-in details for Zoom in the week before the meetup


Please can you send me details too  
Thanks
Tom


----------



## Hellospringett

Hellospringett said:


> Please can you send me details too
> Thanks
> Tom


@everydayupsanddowns


----------



## Annemarie

Can’t remember if I have said me too please for the November zoom but it’s a definite Me Too please (if there’s room)


----------



## SB2015

There will be room for any comers at these ‘meet’ ups.
I know Mike is away this week, but he has posted a reminder each time and added extras each time.

I look forward to  ‘seeing’ you soon.


----------



## Dhiru

Please send me details of the next meet.
Dhiru


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Will be great to see you next Sunday @Annemarie @Hellospringett and @Dhiru 

For regulars the details should be the same as before. I’ll send a PM to new attendees this week


----------



## SB2015

Having missed the last two I can’t remember where to look for the details of the log in.
Please can you remind me too.


----------



## Ralph-YK

It'll be in a DM/PM you recieved from @everydayupsanddowns.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

SB2015 said:


> Having missed the last two I can’t remember where to look for the details of the log in.
> Please can you remind me too.



Will do


----------



## Stitch147

I'll be there next sunday.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Stitch147 said:


> I'll be there next sunday.



Great stuff @Stitch147


----------



## Toucan

I'll be along on Sunday as well.
Look forward to seeing you all.


----------



## Bruce Stephens

I think I should be available this Sunday, too, so can you send me the details @everydayupsanddowns ?


----------



## Flower

I'm hoping to join in this Sunday - will practice with laptop camera beforehand!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Bruce Stephens said:


> I think I should be available this Sunday, too, so can you send me the details @everydayupsanddowns ?



Will do!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

I’ve sent a DM around to those who have expressed an interest with the log-in details for Sunday’s Zoom meetup. 

Please let me know if you’d like to join and I’ll pass on the details


----------



## Robin

Sorry, won’t be there this afternoon, am being dragged out for a family walk while my son is back here (he’s 'bubbled' with us, as he lives on his own).


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Robin said:


> Sorry, won’t be there this afternoon, am being dragged out for a family walk while my son is back here (he’s 'bubbled' with us, as he lives on his own).



We missed you Robin! Next time perhaps? Hope the walk was enjoyable


----------



## SBorny

Hi,
I would love to join in. Could you let me know the details of when the next one is and any other details I might need.

Cheers,

Symon


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

SBorny said:


> Hi,
> I would love to join in. Could you let me know the details of when the next one is and any other details I might need.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Symon



Certainly @SBorny 

It'll be 13th December so wear your best Christmas Jumper


----------



## grainger

Won’t be at the next one - it’s not very practical for me with the kids. Enjoy though and was nice to see some of you at the last one


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

grainger said:


> Won’t be at the next one - it’s not very practical for me with the kids. Enjoy though and was nice to see some of you at the last one


Ah shame @grainger 

We will miss you


----------



## grainger

On a slightly separate topic - I know conferences etc were discussed at the last one.... how do I sign up for them? Is there a diabetes list I need to get on to get invites etc?
Thanks!


----------



## SB2015

Hi Grainger

You can register for emails with the SW team for the Big1 by emailing them.  They also advertise them on Twitter, which I don’t do.  I am not sure what other conferences you discussed.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Just a little heads-up for the monthly virtual forum meet which will be via zoom at this time next week.

Let me know if you want to join in and need the log-in details


----------



## sasha123

hi i would like to join in the zoom on sunday please could i have the login details
thank you for organising


----------



## Stitch147

Wont be able to make it this sunday, hope you all have fun.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Ah shame Stitch, we will miss you.

I’m sending the invite around today. Anyone feel free to ask me for the info by posting a message below


----------



## Annemarie

@everydayupsanddowns  I don’t know how many you can have, I’d like to join if possible or I can wait for another month


----------



## Bruce Stephens

I'm also likely to be absent. (Thus breaking my streak of one attendance.)

(I'll be dancing tango again (with my one pre-registered partner, in a well ventilated room, physically distanced from other dancers, and we'll all be wearing masks). So not much like a proper milonga but then those events were about the best way imaginable to spread a respiratory infection so they had to stop.)


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Annemarie said:


> @everydayupsanddowns  I don’t know how many you can have, I’d like to join if possible or I can wait for another month


There’s no limit Annemarie.  The more the merrier


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Enjoy your Tango @Bruce Stephens 

We’ll miss you, but your afternoon sounds more fun!


----------



## Delightful.22

Hi I'm a new member. Would like to take part in qthe zoom meets. Can you send me the log details please thanks?


----------



## Annemarie

@everydayupsanddowns  Ok in that case please include me


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Delightful.22 said:


> Hi I'm a new member. Would like to take part in qthe zoom meets. Can you send me the log details please thanks?


I have included you in the ‘Private Message’ so hopefully you have access to the log-in details now?

Let me know if not and I’ll send them directly 


Annemarie said:


> @everydayupsanddowns  Ok in that case please include me



Hopefully you’ve had the details by PM too @Annemarie (should be the same as last time)


----------



## Sally71

Was good to see you all again, even though I only made it for the second half!
Apologies for bursting out laughing in the middle, if anyone noticed.  I have mentioned before that my daughter is having a few mental health issues at the moment. More specifically, massive OCD around cleanliness and hand washing, anxiety and tics a la Tourette syndrome complete with swearing and inappropriate language (she never swears normally), all probably triggered by undiagnosed autism which is only just coming to light now. So we have a lot going on at the moment, waiting for an appointment with CAMHS but getting some help from school in the meantime.

Anyway, I was laughing during the zoom call because my daughter walked through the room and I asked her if she'd like to say hello to you all, knowing full well that she wouldn’t because she hates having other people in her house, even if it's only their image on an iPad (which now all makes sense if she's autistic).  Her tic (known as Ann - as in Ann-tics) responded on her behalf with a flurry of F-words and middle fingers waving around angrily.  I'll take that as a no then... 

(She has given me permission to post this)

We have to laugh or else we'd cry


----------



## Annemarie

I think I may also need to add an explanation too, did anyone hear the occasional, “That was easy!” ? It was my dog who insisted on sitting partly on my knee playing with her toy. Each time she gives it a heavy paw it speaks! She is such an attention seeker - we all have them Sally


----------



## Robin

Good to see you too, Sally, and everyone else. I did notice the laughter, I assumed someone had done something off camera! Although I was late back to the second half because my son rang in the gap, to run his central heating problems past me. Goodness knows why he thought his Mum would have any fresh ideas, he’s an engineer, for goodness sake!


----------



## Flower

Good to see everyone, thank you for organising the meet ups @everydayupsanddowns. I think I’ve just about got the hang of Zoom!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Flower said:


> Good to see everyone, thank you for organising the meet ups @everydayupsanddowns. I think I’ve just about got the hang of Zoom!



It was great to see you today @Flower - and you made both halves too!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Almost forgot about this as it’s so early in the month again.

I will send an invite around to the usual suspects - let me know if you’d like to join the 40 minutes of Zoom chaos 

For those who have joined before, the old credentials should work again


----------



## Annemarie

Yes please to the meeting. I do have a question and I don’t want to take up everyone’s time on Sunday with it but can anyone help me check this now? My Libre is set for the green zone to go from 4:00 to 9:00 is that as it should be? For sometime now (nothing to do with Christmas eating because we hardly did) I remain in the green zone for most of the day but it goes straight up to 9:00 then drops to 4+ then straight back up to 9 again. Each day the graph looks like tightly drawn capital Ws. I don’t have access to any medical support as I’m trying to change hospitals so I’d appreciate knowing this is ok and hopefully learn why it’s like this


----------



## Robin

Annemarie said:


> Yes please to the meeting. I do have a question and I don’t want to take up everyone’s time on Sunday with it but can anyone help me check this now? My Libre is set for the green zone to go from 4:00 to 9:00 is that as it should be? For sometime now (nothing to do with Christmas eating because we hardly did) I remain in the green zone for most of the day but it goes straight up to 9:00 then drops to 4+ then straight back up to 9 again. Each day the graph looks like tightly drawn capital Ws. I don’t have access to any medical support as I’m trying to change hospitals so I’d appreciate knowing this is ok and hopefully learn why it’s like this


Are the 'W's linked to food intake and bolus insulin injections, or are they completely random? This sounds just the sort of thing we'd like to get our teeth into at the meet, so do raise it then, we can all have a think in the meantime.


----------



## Annemarie

Ok thank you, it’s all day but not during the night,


----------



## trophywench

But how often do the spikes appear, and at what times in comparison to when you ate food or anything else you happened to do that day, Annemarie?


----------



## Annemarie

Well my highs and lows are mostly still in the Libre green zone but it’s throughout most days although at night I get a much straighter line. Although the days roll into one during lockdown there’s the usual ups, downs and stresses


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Hope to see you on Sunday @Annemarie - you should have the log-in details already.

Anyone else is welcome to join us too


----------



## Annemarie

Yes thank you, looking forward to meeting people


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Nice to see everyone again today.

Looks like next month will be on Feb 14th, so we can all express our love and affection for the Diabetes Fairy. Hmmmmmm...


----------



## Annemarie

Thank you all for today’s chat, very interesting. I have only heard about pumps but listening to experiences using them was fascinating.  I don’t think they would be of any benefit to me, I assume there is a criteria list somewhere but learning about them adds to my knowledge. Have a good month everyone x


----------



## Robin

Good to see everyone again, if only for the 'first half' I’m currently thawing out after a very brisk walk!


----------



## Christine Cumbernauld

everydayupsanddowns said:


> We have had a couple of successful virtual meetups over the summer, and there seems to be appetite for more opportunities to gather ‘virtually’ for a bit of a chat and catchup via video ‘Zoom‘ meeting.
> 
> So I am suggesting we start to hold these regularly on the second Sunday of the month for a while, and see how it goes - until we are able to restart occasional face-to-face meetups.
> 
> The next one will be 3pm on Sunday 13th September.
> 
> These meetings will use the same meeting ID and password, so if you were part of the August meetup, you should be able to use the same details.
> 
> You would be very welcome to join us for 40 minutes or so.
> 
> Please let me know in a comment below if you’d like to join the meeting and I will send login details via Direct Message.


Yes would love to join in


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Christine Cumbernauld said:


> Yes would love to join in



no problem Christine

I’ll send a Zoom invite around in the week before the 14th


----------



## Indrani Das

everydayupsanddowns said:


> We have had a couple of successful virtual meetups over the summer, and there seems to be appetite for more opportunities to gather ‘virtually’ for a bit of a chat and catchup via video ‘Zoom‘ meeting.
> 
> So I am suggesting we start to hold these regularly on the second Sunday of the month for a while, and see how it goes - until we are able to restart occasional face-to-face meetups.
> 
> The next one will be 3pm on Sunday 13th September.
> 
> These meetings will use the same meeting ID and password, so if you were part of the August meetup, you should be able to use the same details.
> 
> You would be very welcome to join us for 40 minutes or so.
> 
> Please let me know in a comment below if you’d like to join the meeting and I will send login details via Direct Message.


This sounds great. Would love to join that. Kindly send the login details.
Regards
Indrani


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Indrani Das said:


> This sounds great. Would love to join that. Kindly send the login details.
> Regards
> Indrani



Thanks Indrani. Not sure what the time difference will be from where you are!


----------



## Indrani Das

@everydayupsanddowns no problem the time difference is 2 hours. I can attend. Looking forward to this meeting 

Regards 
Indrani


----------



## Frank87

I would be interested in joining in on the next one


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great! I’ll let you have the details the week before @Frank87


----------



## grainger

Hi, when is the next one? It might be nice to see some different faces other than my family again


----------



## EllsBells

Hi. I would interested in attending the next one!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

grainger said:


> Hi, when is the next one? It might be nice to see some different faces other than my family again





EllsBells said:


> Hi. I would interested in attending the next one!



I’ll send you an invite the week before - it’s the 2nd Sunday of the month which means 14th Feb


----------



## Sugarmouse

Christine Cumbernauld said:


> Yes would love to join in





everydayupsanddowns said:


> I’ll send you an invite the week before - it’s the 2nd Sunday of the month which means 14th Feb


Hi! 
A virtual meet up sounds good! Please send me an invite


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Sugarmouse said:


> Hi!
> A virtual meet up sounds good! Please send me an invite


Will do!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

I’m sending an invite around today for the February virtualmmeetup this Sunday. I’ll send to some of the usual suspects, and any new members who have expressed an interest - if you’ve joined before the details should be the same as before.

If anyone else is interested, just let me know and I’ll PM the Zoom details


----------



## Squirrel768

Hope my brain cells are awake LOL - and look forward to 'meeting' everyone again 

Had my first Covid jab on Thursday - happy bunny


----------



## Frank87

Unfortunately I cant make it. 
Instead I somehow committed myself to work a double shift over the weekend, but here's to next time!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Frank87 said:


> Unfortunately I cant make it.
> Instead I somehow committed myself to work a double shift over the weekend, but here's to next time!


Ah sorry to hear that @Frank87 - yes I hope you can make the next one


----------



## SB2015

Sorry that I am going to miss this one, as I am on a (virtual) weaving course this weekend.
Have a good catch up and I look forward to next time.
Always very enjoyable.


----------



## Robin

I’ll be there!


----------



## Sugarmouse

Hi. Sorry, am not able to join this meet up (14 Feb). May see you at another one.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

You will be missed @Sugarmouse and @SB2015 - hope you have fun whatever you are doing


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Really lovely to see everyone this afternoon, and to ‘meet’ newcomer @EllsBells - have a good week all


----------



## Stitch147

Was another great chat with everyone.


----------



## Robin

Good to see everyone!


----------



## Flower

Lovely to have a chat and meet @EllsBells 

Thanks for organising the virtual meet ups Mike


----------



## Berniegoldfish

Hi there, I’ve recently been diagnosed with type 2 and doing loads of reading about it. 
I’m also new to the forum and join the next chat as there’s so much more I can learn from people living with diabetes. 
I would love to join your virtual meetings, please can you send the information i will need in order to participate...


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Berniegoldfish said:


> Hi there, I’ve recently been diagnosed with type 2 and doing loads of reading about it.
> I’m also new to the forum and join the next chat as there’s so much more I can learn from people living with diabetes.
> I would love to join your virtual meetings, please can you send the information i will need in order to participate...


Will do @Berniegoldfish, and welcome to the forum!

The next chat will be on 14th March, which I think might be Mothering Sunday.

I’ll send you Zoom log-in details in the week before as a reminder


----------



## EllsBells

Flower said:


> Lovely to have a chat and meet @EllsBells
> 
> Thanks for organising the virtual meet ups Mike


You too!


----------



## Berniegoldfish

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Will do @Berniegoldfish, and welcome to the forum!
> 
> The next chat will be on 14th March, which I think might be Mothering Sunday.
> 
> I’ll send you Zoom log-in details in the week before as a reminder


Many thanks, I appreciate it


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

A week togo before our next virtual meetup which will be next Sunday 14th March, just as we begin to see lockdown lifting.

Let me know if you fancy joining in. If you’ve attended the virtual chat before it will be the same login details


----------



## Berniegoldfish

Please can you send me the invite details.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Berniegoldfish said:


> Please can you send me the invite details.


Certainly will! I’ll send a message later in the week


----------



## Annemarie

I wanted to join in this month but it’s also Mother’s Day and I think my family are planning to surprise me, (they’ll be in the garden and I shall be indoors). I won’t be able to join in April either as I’ll be in hospital having a new hip. I look forward to reading any comments. Enjoy it everyone!


----------



## Squirrel768

Once again, I hope my brain cell is awake  Look forward to seeing everyone  - (Just been reminded that Mary's son is going to call sometime - so I may have to disappear, or come in late ... !)


----------



## Robin

I’ve just put an alert on my ipad!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Annemarie said:


> I wanted to join in this month but it’s also Mother’s Day and I think my family are planning to surprise me, (they’ll be in the garden and I shall be indoors). I won’t be able to join in April either as I’ll be in hospital having a new hip. I look forward to reading any comments. Enjoy it everyone!



ah that sounds lovely @Annemarie!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Nice to see everyone again for a chat. Fingers crossed it proves easy for you to try the Mio Advances @Flower.

Not sure how much the restrictions may have lifted by next month... but maybe we are moving towards actual re-life meet-ups. Wouldn't that be nice! (and the coffee would be way better!)


----------



## Stitch147

Was good having a chat today. Take care everyone. X


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Stitch147 said:


> Was good having a chat today. Take care everyone. X



Sorry it went a bit 'pump technical' at one point! But at least you got a glimpse of a cute doggy.


----------



## Robin

I enjoyed 'seeing' everyone today. It’s good to get these insights into the pump, just in case I ever get offered one.


----------



## Flower

Good to see everyone, apologies for my pump & diabetes is exasperating issues! I’ll try and get some Mio Advance sets this week and regroup.


----------



## Robin

Flower said:


> Good to see everyone, apologies for my pump & diabetes is exasperating issues! I’ll try and get some Mio Advance sets this week and regroup.


I think what makes this forum is that everyone has problems with their equipment, their diet, their numbers, everything in fact. If you’re the sort of person who likes to give support where they can, it can be hard to say Ok, now it’s me that needs the support and I need to rant. But that’s what the forum is here for, If there weren’t people needing problems solving, there wouldn’t be the opportunity for people to help, and it doesn’t matter which side of the tennis court you’re standing on.
When I first got diagnosed, this forum was very new, and I didn’t find it at first. I ended up on an American one, where everyone seemed to have perfect numbers (and I mean, ridiculously low HbA1c's) and perfect diets. Nobody ever seemed to admit to having a problem, and it exuded unfriendliness and exclusivity. I exited fairly sharply, and fortunately found this one with a sigh of relief.


----------



## SB2015

Good to catch up and so looking forward to when we can also meet up in person.

Hope you get things sorted @Flower. 
Loved seeing you dog @everydayupsanddowns 

Looking forward to next month.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Robin said:


> I think what makes this forum is that everyone has problems with their equipment, their diet, their numbers, everything in fact. If you’re the sort of person who likes to give support where they can, it can be hard to say Ok, now it’s me that needs the support and I need to rant. But that’s what the forum is here for



Absolutely agree @Robin!


----------



## EllsBells

Lovely to see you all again - and to meet Maggie.


----------



## Stitch147

Is there a zoom meet up this Sunday?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Just realised this was the 2nd Sunday on my dog walk this morning.

I’ll send an invite around to folks who have been interested before (the log-in details will be the same).

Let me know if you’d like a copy of the invite everyone


----------



## Stitch147

See you all Sunday. X


----------



## CarTer*555

Can I join in? 
I am new on here, a bit hard here in south wales, when we are still not being allowed out in groups.


----------



## SB2015

I hope to be there.
Look forward to seeing people and good to have you back @Stitch147


----------



## Robin

CarTer*555 said:


> Can I join in?
> I am new on here, a bit hard here in south wales, when we are still not being allowed out in groups.


Of course you can. When @everydayupsanddowns our Admin sees your post, he will PM you the log in details. Hope to 'see' you there, I should be able to make it this month.


----------



## Flower

I hope to join you and promise not to rant about my pump/cannulas/diabetes/blood sugar .....


----------



## rosalindb

everydayupsanddowns said:


> We have had a couple of successful virtual meetups over the summer, and there seems to be appetite for more opportunities to gather ‘virtually’ for a bit of a chat and catchup via video ‘Zoom‘ meeting.
> 
> So I am suggesting we start to hold these regularly on the second Sunday of the month for a while, and see how it goes - until we are able to restart occasional face-to-face meetups.
> 
> The next one will be 3pm on Sunday 13th September.
> 
> These meetings will use the same meeting ID and password, so if you were part of the August meetup, you should be able to use the same details.
> 
> You would be very welcome to join us for 40 minutes or so.
> 
> Please let me know in a comment below if you’d like to join the meeting and I will send login details via Direct Message.


I would like to pop along please


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

rosalindb said:


> I would like to pop along please



Ah that’s lovely @rosalindb and @CarTer*555 I’ll send you the log-in details

Rant away @Flower. We’ll rant along with you!


----------



## Peely66

I'd like to join in too! Although I am working till 3. Will it be at 3?


----------



## Bruce Stephens

Peely66 said:


> Will it be at 3?


I'm sure it'll be the same time: 3pm onwards.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Peely66 said:


> I'd like to join in too! Although I am working till 3. Will it be at 3?



Yes, 3pm start. Usually lasts for 40-80 minutes depending on whether we restart


----------



## Sally71

I missed the last one so hopefully will be there this time!


----------



## Spozkins

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Nice to see everyone again for a chat. Fingers crossed it proves easy for you to try the Mio Advances @Flower.
> 
> Not sure how much the restrictions may have lifted by next month... but maybe we are moving towards actual re-life meet-ups. Wouldn't that be nice! (and the coffee would be way better!)


Just out of curiosity- where abouts in the country do the in person meetings happen?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Hi


Spozkins said:


> Just out of curiosity- where abouts in the country do the in person meetings happen?


Historically they happened all over, but most frequently in London, or in fairly central locations that lots could get to depending on where they lived.

Looking forward to when we can physically get together again!


----------



## Stitch147

Spozkins said:


> Just out of curiosity- where abouts in the country do the in person meetings happen?


Some of us essex based members met up in Chelmsford a couple of years ago. I try and go to the London ones too.


----------



## Spozkins

Thanks, I'd be jnterested but j work quite awkward hours and travel these days can be quite costly! I shall keep my eyes peeled for when they take off again and see if I can attend any


----------



## Squirrel768

In my calendar - hope brain is working LOL.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Hope you can make it to one @Spozkins 

And hope to see you later @Squirrel768


----------



## Michael12421

I have a Zoom meeting with my family in the UK once a month but the only way I can access it is to have an invitation sent by my sister which I then click on and join in.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Michael12421 said:


> I have a Zoom meeting with my family in the UK once a month but the only way I can access it is to have an invitation sent by my sister which I then click on and join in.


Would you like the invite @Michael12421 ?


----------



## Michael12421

I would very much - thank you


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Thanks for an excellent chat folks. Lovely to see some new faces, and have a chance to witter on for a short while.

Hope to see you all again next time


----------



## Stitch147

Was great chatting again. See you all soon. X


----------



## Peely66

Thank you to everyone. I really enjoyed that chance to chat diabetes, guitars and other stuff.  I live alone and work alone for the most part so this was really nice to see other humans.  My social life revolved around music and performing so that has been completely non existent for most of the year. I had great plans to get involved in the local theatre too before Covid decided that wasn't happening. It has been tough for all of us I know which is why something like this is so important.


----------



## Robin

Good to 'see' everyone this afternoon!


----------



## Flower

Thanks for organising the Zoom meet up Mike. Lovely to see everyone again and virtually meet @Michael12421  and @Peely66


----------



## Sally71

Lovely to see everyone again, thanks for organising it Mike!  My daughter was listening in for part of the conversation, and seemed quite surprised at how nice you all are! Well I wouldn’t keep coming back if you weren’t...
I’ve just been for a brisk walk to try and burn the cake off but still feel really fat, probably won’t need to eat anything else tonight at all!  Sometimes i think it’s a bit of a shame that my daughter is so good at baking, nice for her to have a hobby but then someone has to eat the product...
Looking forward to next month to see you all again!


----------



## EllsBells

Wot everyone else said!


----------



## Sally71

Daughter has been baking again today, caramel cakes this time!  She hasn’t baked for months and now seems to have rediscovered the joy of it all at once.  Great, except that it seems to be me who has to eat most of it, hubby won’t, and she doesn’t seem to like most of what she bakes!  I haven’t finished yesterday’s chocolate ones yet, and we’ve still got Easter eggs lying around, chances of me losing any weight at all this week have just dropped to zero!!
Roll on school next week, she won’t have time then, maybe i might have a chance of getting my act together then...


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Haha! it’s a tough life @Sally71 

Those look lovely!


----------



## SB2015

Flower said:


> Lovely to see everyone again and virtually meet @Michael12421 and @Peely66


Ditto from me.  Always good to put faces to names.

Thanks for organising this Mike.  Just a good catch up.
Sorry to have missed the second half, I should have allowed more time.
See you next time.


----------



## KARNAK

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Would you like the invite @Michael12421 ?


May I have an invite for the next one too Mike?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

KARNAK said:


> May I have an invite for the next one too Mike?


Absolutely Ted! Would be great to have you join us


----------



## Michael12421

Me too please.


----------



## Pattidevans

Hi Mike, when is the next one scheduled?  Is it 9 May?  If so may I have an invitation please?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Pattidevans said:


> Hi Mike, when is the next one scheduled?  Is it 9 May?  If so may I have an invitation please?



Of course @Pattidevans 

And yes. It will be 9th May at 3pm


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Michael12421 said:


> Me too please.



It should be the same details that you used last time Michael


----------



## grainger

I'd like to join the next one please.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

grainger said:


> I'd like to join the next one please.


I’ll include you in the PM invite @grainger though you should have the details from before I think?


----------



## Pattidevans

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Of course @Pattidevans
> 
> And yes. It will be 9th May at 3pm


Thanks Mike - I presume you will send a link?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Pattidevans said:


> Thanks Mike - I presume you will send a link?



Yes I tend to leave it until the week before and send a private message with the Zoom details to everyone who has expressed any interest


----------



## Angel11

everydayupsanddowns said:


> We have had a couple of successful virtual meetups over the summer, and there seems to be appetite for more opportunities to gather ‘virtually’ for a bit of a chat and catchup via video ‘Zoom‘ meeting.
> 
> So I am suggesting we start to hold these regularly on the second Sunday of the month for a while, and see how it goes - until we are able to restart occasional face-to-face meetups.
> 
> The next one will be 3pm on Sunday 13th September.
> 
> These meetings will use the same meeting ID and password, so if you were part of the August meetup, you should be able to use the same details.
> 
> You would be very welcome to join us for 40 minutes or so.
> 
> Please let me know in a comment below if you’d like to join the meeting and I will send login details via Direct Message.


Is this still going on, if so can you please send me the link?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Of course @Angel11!

Look forward to seeing you then


----------



## SB2015

It will be great to see new faces to attach to names @Pattidevans , @Angel11 and @grainger .
Looking forward to ‘meeting’ you .


----------



## KevType1

Hi - only just learned about your virtual meetings - may I join you at your next Zoom meeting in May pls
Type 1 using Omnipod since 2015, Libre sensor for a couple of years, living in North Oxfordshire


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

We look forward to you joining us @KevType1 

I’ll send an invite around in the week before.


----------



## Michael12421

everydayupsanddowns said:


> It should be the same details that you used last time Michael


Unfortunately after the meeting I deleted the link.


----------



## Bruce Stephens

Michael12421 said:


> Unfortunately after the meeting I deleted the link.


I'm sure he'll send it out again closer to the time. Alternatively click on the envelope at the top of the page and click on "Show all" to show all your private messages.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

No probs @Michael12421 - I will send the details around as a reminder in the week before.


----------



## Pattidevans

Have you sent them out yet Mike?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Pattidevans said:


> Have you sent them out yet Mike?



No sorry! was going to do that today.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

I’ve sent an invite via PM for the next Virtual Meet this Sunday at 3pm. Anyone is free to join in. Let me know if you’d like the details


----------



## SB2015

I look forward to ‘meeting’ anyone that can make it, especaillay the new faces.


----------



## Michael12421

SB2015 said:


> I look forward to ‘meeting’ anyone that can make it, especaillay the new faces.


I was looking forward to the meeting but although I have checked PM's and my inbox there is no link to the meeting. Without it I won't be able to join.


----------



## Bruce Stephens

Michael12421 said:


> I was looking forward to the meeting but although I have checked PM's and my inbox there is no link to the meeting. Without it I won't be able to join.


That's odd. You're listed as a participant in the conversation which (for me) includes a link.


----------



## Michael12421

The link has arrived now.  Late emails are a way of life here.


----------



## Pattidevans

Looking forward to "meeting" you all.


----------



## Robin

Daughter has signed me up for a three hour 'Mystery hack' at the riding stables tomorrow. (This is a cover for the owner taking us out on a route she hasn’t been on before, so we might get lost). Assuming we don't need a search party, hope to be joining you tomorrow afternoon, but I might look a little the worse for wear after three hours in the saddle!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Robin said:


> Daughter has signed me up for a three hour 'Mystery hack' at the riding stables tomorrow. (This is a cover for the owner taking us out on a route she hasn’t been on before, so we might get lost). Assuming we don't need a search party, hope to be joining you tomorrow afternoon, but I might look a little the worse for wear after three hours in the saddle!



Sounds great @Robin! Have a lovely time


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

What a lovely chat! Thanks to everyone for joining in. There were probably enough of us to split into breakout rooms, but I thought it was good to just all chat together.

Was lovely to see now faces, and to catch up with each other.


----------



## Peely66

The programme I was trying to find the name of was WinGlucofacts...I think.


----------



## Stitch147

Thanks all. Was a lovely chat as always.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Peely66 said:


> The programme I was trying to find the name of was WinGlucofacts...I think.


Aha! Not one I had heard of


----------



## Robin

Good to meet up and chat with old and new faces.(by old I mean familiar, not wrinkly!)


----------



## Flower

Thank you for a lovely chat everyone and for organising it Mike. Great control & colour coding of your results @EllsBells- meant to say to you


----------



## Pattidevans

I really enjoyed it, time flew by and it was lovely to "meet" for the first time and put some faces to names.


----------



## grainger

Sorry i missed it. Unfortunately been unwell. Hoping to make the next one x


----------



## SB2015

Bother.  I lost track of time yesterday afternoon as we got engrossed in finishing our pergola wires, and then I looked at the clock ....  Sorry to have missed it and I know I am ON HOLIDAY !!! Next time.

Glad you had such a good catch up.  Hope you feel better soon @grainger .


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

It’s the second Sunday next month, so let me know if you’d like to be included and I’ll send the Zoom log-in details.

Anyone is welcome and there’s no limit on attendees.

If you have been to one before the Zoom details should be the same as you’ve previously used


----------



## mage 1

everydayupsanddowns said:


> We have had a couple of successful virtual meetups over the summer, and there seems to be appetite for more opportunities to gather ‘virtually’ for a bit of a chat and catchup via video ‘Zoom‘ meeting.
> 
> So I am suggesting we start to hold these regularly on the second Sunday of the month for a while, and see how it goes - until we are able to restart occasional face-to-face meetups.
> 
> The next one will be 3pm on Sunday 13th September.
> 
> These meetings will use the same meeting ID and password, so if you were part of the August meetup, you should be able to use the same details.
> 
> You would be very welcome to join us for 40 minutes or so.
> 
> Please let me know in a comment below if you’d like to join the meeting and I will send login details via Direct Message.


Yes I Would like to joining


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

mage 1 said:


> Yes I Would like to joining



Great! I’ll include you in the PM circular at the end of the week.


----------



## Lucyr

everydayupsanddowns said:


> It’s the second Sunday next month, so let me know if you’d like to be included and I’ll send the Zoom log-in details.
> 
> Anyone is welcome and there’s no limit on attendees.
> 
> If you have been to one before the Zoom details should be the same as you’ve previously used


I may be willing to join in this time so would like the details, but will see how I feel!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Lucyr said:


> I may be willing to join in this time so would like the details, but will see how I feel!



Lovely! I’ll send you a PM Thurs/Fri


----------



## SB2015

Oooo that is a bonus of having had to cancel my extension to the holiday.
Yes please Mike.  I look forward to a chance to catch up, albeit one handed.


----------



## Stitch147

I'll be there.


----------



## MrDaibetes

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Lovely! I’ll send you a PM Thurs/Fri


Same please, I will try and be at this one to help if you need me.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Stitch147 said:


> I'll be there.





MrDaibetes said:


> Same please, I will try and be at this one to help if you need me.



Great! Will be lovely to see you both


----------



## Annemarie

Yes please count me in too!


----------



## Stitch147

I'm gonna have to take a rain check on Sunday. We're going for a late lunch with friends.


----------



## Stitch147

Change of plans, I should be there now.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Ah lovely @Stitch147


----------



## DuncanLord

Hello
@everydayupsanddowns 
Could you please include me in the zoom meeting on Sunday 
If you want or need any information please private message me. 
Many thanks
Duncan


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Yes of course @DuncanLord 

Hope to see you there


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

I’ll send the invite to you too @Nayshiftin


----------



## Peely66

I'm out this month as I'll be at a band practice...yay! Not the first of the year as we've managed a couple since lockdown eased...but it's great to be able to meet up with other musicians again even if the results are often appallingly unmusical.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Ah, you will be missed @Peely66 

We are out busking on Saturday


----------



## Michael12421

I too would like the link - thank you


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Michael12421 said:


> I too would like the link - thank you



I will send it around later this evening @Michael12421 

But the details will be the same as last time which may still be in your PM list?


----------



## Annemarie

Once again I can’t join today’s Zoom and I’m really sorry, blame England for playing football. I’ll be in the kitchen providing food for all my family as they shout, cheer (and occasionally swear)
My best wishes to all who can join and I hope to see you all next month


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Annemarie said:


> Once again I can’t join today’s Zoom and I’m really sorry, blame England for playing football. I’ll be in the kitchen providing food for all my family as they shout, cheer (and occasionally swear)
> My best wishes to all who can join and I hope to see you all next month



Not to worry @Annemarie!

Hope you enjoy your time with the family


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Thanks for a lovely chat everyone. So nice to catch up with everyone, and see some new faces.

See you again next time I hope!


----------



## mage 1

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Thanks for a lovely chat everyone. So nice to catch up with everyone, and see some new faces.
> 
> See you again next time I hope!


Thank you for hosting the meeting


----------



## DuncanLord

Thanks Mike and everybody for a super meeting this afternoon. 
BG level was 6.7 when I tested towards the end of meeting so nice for 2 hours after lunch. 
hopefully see you next month
@everydayupsanddowns


----------



## Robin

Good to catch up with everyone today, and 'meet' some new faces.


----------



## Lucyr

Good to meet some of you too, especially Mike after something like 13 years of typing on diabetes forums together! I’ll hopefully feel less awkward next time too


----------



## Stitch147

Was another great meet up, even I'd I could only see 4 people as I had to resort to using my phone as laptop didn't want to play ball.


----------



## Flower

I’m sorry I missed today but I was feeling a bit  poorly. Glad you had a good virtual meet up


----------



## Sally71

Sorry I missed it today - was outside enjoying the weather!  Hope to see you all next month


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Not to worry @Sally71, glad you were enjoying the sun!

Hope you feel better soon @Flower


----------



## SB2015

Thanks for another meet up Mike. Good to ‘meet’ some new people as well as the regulars. 
I hope you feel better soon @Flower .


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Apologies for the late notice! Just had a couple of days away from the forum... It’s the second Sunday of the month this coming Sunday 11th July, so anyone who would like to is more than welcome to join the chat. I suspect talk may occasionally mention the football, but we will have plenty to chat about for fans and non-fans alike!

it will be the same log-in details as before. Let me know if you’d like the meeting access credentials


----------



## Michael12421

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Apologies for the late notice! Just had a couple of days away from the forum... It’s the second Sunday of the month this coming Sunday 11th July, so anyone who would like to is more than welcome to join the chat. I suspect talk may occasionally mention the football, but we will have plenty to chat about for fans and non-fans alike!
> 
> it will be the same log-in details as before. Let me know if you’d like the meeting access credentials


Yes please


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great Michael! I’ll send them later tomorrow


----------



## Robin

Sorry, will miss this month’s as we will we going away for a couple of days ( to Hergest Ridge, which I always thought was the Mike Oldfield follow up to Tubular Bells, but apparently it’s a hill in Herefordshire as well).
Have a good meet. Can’t say I’ll miss the football discussions!


----------



## Sally71

Golly that has come round quickly!  I definitely want to be there as I missed the last one, will probably have the tennis final on in the background though (don’t need sound!)
I couldn’t care less about football, although did I read that we’ve reached the final?  I suppose that is an achievement, we are usually rubbish!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Sally71 said:


> Golly that has come round quickly!  I definitely want to be there as I missed the last one, will probably have the tennis final on in the background though (don’t need sound!)
> I couldn’t care less about football, although did I read that we’ve reached the final?  I suppose that is an achievement, we are usually rubbish!



Oh yes! I’d forgotten it was men’s final day at Wimbledon! That fortnight seems to have chased past at a great rate of knots too!


----------



## Pattidevans

Finally out of isolation, so have invited friends for lunch on Sunday to celebrate.  Hope to join you in August.


----------



## Nayshiftin

I was keen to attend but thinking maybe because John my husband is on the form not me as he is a taxpayer. I am not in work and receive no benefits . Maybe that is why I was not emailed the invite.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Nayshiftin said:


> I was keen to attend but thinking maybe because John my husband is on the form not me as he is a taxpayer. I am not in work and receive no benefits . Maybe that is why I was not emailed the invite.



I am so sorry @Nayshiftin - my fault entirely. I have just checked back as I was sure I’d sent the invite, but I couldn’t see you on the list that received it.

I will send it now just to make sure you have it.

Apologies again.


----------



## Nayshiftin

deleted a repeat for some reason


----------



## Nayshiftin

Thank you, it was not to be last time . I have the zoom email this time look forward to it now . Please do not feel bad Everydayupsanddowns I could have chased it up more too. I think sometimes if it is meant to be it happens. Life is too short. Thanks


----------



## Stitch147

I should be there Sunday.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great news Stitch!


----------



## Annie R

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Of course @Pattidevans
> 
> And yes. It will be 9th May at 3pm


Hi
I’m looking to join a group of diabetics in the Oxford area, particularly one with people on pumps. Is this the right group? I’m a type 1 of long standing with a pump and Libre
Thanks


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Annie R said:


> Hi
> I’m looking to join a group of diabetics in the Oxford area, particularly one with people on pumps. Is this the right group? I’m a type 1 of long standing with a pump and Libre
> Thanks



Our monthly virtual meetup has people using a mix of diabetes types, technologies, medications and dietary approaches. Forum members can join in from wherever they live and we chat about all things diabetes related, and more besides!

Depending on who attends each month, and what has been going on in people’s lives we chat about all sorts, including pumps, CGM, hybrid closed loop, diabetes in schools, carbs, weight loss, hypos, holidays… you name it!

You’d be very welcome to join us


----------



## Nayshiftin

I am new I am hoping a moderator picks up your thread Annie R. I thought it was everywhere but they might help get you to the group and I’m sure you’d be welcome and others can explain


----------



## Jade

Hi, can you send me login details as I would like to join in,
Thanks


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Jade said:


> Hi, can you send me login details as I would like to join in,
> Thanks



Will do!


----------



## Nayshiftin

Many Thanks for this today, was lovely to hear from many new faces and people.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Yes @Nayshiftin - so lovely to be joined by some new faces, and a really nice chat, as always.

And we hardly mentioned the football at all!

Glad you are feeling better @Michael12421 and all the best on your quest for information @Annie R

See you again next month!


----------



## EllsBells

Hope everyone well.  Watching tennis in the boozer shook unable to join this month.  Sorry to miss you @Nayshiftin!


----------



## Nayshiftin

EllsBells said:


> Hope everyone well.  Watching tennis in the boozer shook unable to join this month.  Sorry to miss you @Nayshiftin!


Look forward to meeting you another time.


----------



## EllsBells

Nayshiftin said:


> Look forward to meeting you another time.


Well only if you are desperately unlucky...


----------



## Nayshiftin

EllsBells said:


> Well only if you are desperately unlucky...


Maybe you will be disappointed. Tennis is good  he he


----------



## pmailkeey

everydayupsanddowns said:


> We have had a couple of successful virtual meetups over the summer, and there seems to be appetite for more opportunities to gather ‘virtually’ for a bit of a chat and catchup via video ‘Zoom‘ meeting.
> 
> So I am suggesting we start to hold these regularly on the second Sunday of the month for a while, and see how it goes - until we are able to restart occasional face-to-face meetups.
> 
> The next one will be 3pm on Sunday 13th September.
> 
> These meetings will use the same meeting ID and password, so if you were part of the August meetup, you should be able to use the same details.
> 
> You would be very welcome to join us for 40 minutes or so.
> 
> Please let me know in a comment below if you’d like to join the meeting and I will send login details via Direct Message.


I'm gonna post a new thread: Virtual meetup - another time another place - to see if there's any interest. FYI


----------



## Nayshiftin

pmailkeey said:


> I'm gonna post a new thread: Virtual meetup - another time another place - to see if there's any interest. FYI


I would be however had to go to Scotland to look after special needs cousins daughter whilst cousins in hospital . So sorry to miss you all it’s not as easy on the mobile. Hope it goes well maybe next time.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Hello everyone,

With it being holiday season, and there is a likelihood that quite a few people are away, I’ve decided that we should skip August’s virtual meetup, and reconvene in September if there is still an appetite to continue.

Enjoy the break, and treat yourselves to an ice cream (or something lower carb!)


----------



## Nayshiftin

Thanks


----------



## mage 1

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> With it being holiday season, and there is a likelihood that quite a few people are away, I’ve decided that we should skip August’s virtual meetup, and reconvene in September if there is still an appetite to continue.
> 
> Enjoy the break, and treat yourselves to an ice cream (or something lower carb!)


Great good idea thanks


----------



## SB2015

Thanks Mike
I just checked the calendar, and saw it in there.

I look forward to catching up in September


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Hello folks!

I hope everyone has had a good Summer.

This coming Sunday (12th September) is the second Sunday of the Month, and so is our usual day for a virtual forum meetup.

Can you let me know if you would like to join in, and I will send you the Zoom log-in details


----------



## Nayshiftin

Many thanks for invite I’d love to come but sadly I am still in Scotland without a computer . Hope you have a great meeting .


----------



## Robin

Sorry, can’t make it this month, daughter and I have got tickets to some local Horse Trials. (An event close enough to walk to is too good an opportunity to miss!). Have a good meet!


----------



## Pattidevans

Would love to, but am on holiday.  Look forward to next time.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

You will all be missed. Look forward to catching up another time


----------



## DuncanLord

Hi Mike
Hopefully can join this coming Sunday.


----------



## Annemarie

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Hello folks!
> 
> I hope everyone has had a good Summer.
> 
> This coming Sunday (12th September) is the second Sunday of the Month, and so is our usual day for a virtual forum meetup.
> 
> Can you let me know if you would like to join in, and I will send you the Zoom log-in details


Not sure about a good Summer!? yes please I would like to join on Sunday, I presume it’s the usual details. I might only manage a short time as I became a Grandma again last Sunday the baby and my daughter (recovering from a C section) are here


----------



## Stitch147

Won't be able to make it this weekend as I'll be at the brewery all weekend.


----------



## Janis Blondel

everydayupsanddowns said:


> We have had a couple of successful virtual meetups over the summer, and there seems to be appetite for more opportunities to gather ‘virtually’ for a bit of a chat and catchup via video ‘Zoom‘ meeting.
> 
> So I am suggesting we start to hold these regularly on the second Sunday of the month for a while, and see how it goes - until we are able to restart occasional face-to-face meetups.
> 
> The next one will be 3pm on Sunday 13th September.
> 
> These meetings will use the same meeting ID and password, so if you were part of the August meetup, you should be able to use the same details.
> 
> You would be very welcome to join us for 40 minutes or so.
> 
> Please let me know in a comment below if you’d like to join the meeting and I will send login details via Direct Message.


Hi Mike, I would like to join in please, if you could send me the details. I am not very good at these things but my daughter says she will help me. Thank you. Janis


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Will be nice to see you @DuncanLord

That would be lovely @Janis Blondel - Yes I will send you the ‘Zoom’ invite tomorrow.

Look forward to catching up @Annemarie, congrats on your new arrival!

We will miss you @Stitch147 - have fun at the brewery


----------



## Flutterby

What time do you meet? I have another Zoom at 3pm on a Sunday but would like to join in if it doesn't clash.


----------



## Jade

It’s at 3pm! 
I won’t be able to make it this time either. Hopefully join next month.


----------



## Flutterby

Thanks Jade, sods law but maybe next time I will  come to this Zoom and forego the other!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Ah what a shame Flutterby. sometimes we double-up and run for 2 40min sessions.

I’ll send you the log-in details in case you want to join in part way through


----------



## Janis Blondel

Sorry everyone, I asked for the details but not going to be able to make it as I am not too well with Rheumatoid flair up. So sorry hope to see you all next time. x


----------



## Janis Blondel

Sorry I wont be able to join the meeting today after all, have a really bad Rheumatoid flare up, hopefully next week. Sorry.


----------



## Nordic Girl

everydayupsanddowns said:


> We have had a couple of successful virtual meetups over the summer, and there seems to be appetite for more opportunities to gather ‘virtually’ for a bit of a chat and catchup via video ‘Zoom‘ meeting.
> 
> So I am suggesting we start to hold these regularly on the second Sunday of the month for a while, and see how it goes - until we are able to restart occasional face-to-face meetups.
> 
> The next one will be 3pm on Sunday 13th September.
> 
> These meetings will use the same meeting ID and password, so if you were part of the August meetup, you should be able to use the same details.
> 
> You would be very welcome to join us for 40 minutes or so.
> 
> Please let me know in a comment below if you’d like to join the meeting and I will send login details via Direct Message.


Thanks for the suggestion - unfortunately cannot make the virtual meet-up today, but hopefully next month. I would appreciate the log-in details though if they will be the same again next month.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Janis Blondel said:


> Sorry I wont be able to join the meeting today after all, have a really bad Rheumatoid flare up, hopefully next week. Sorry.


Really sorry to hear that Janis. Get well soon!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Nordic Girl said:


> Thanks for the suggestion - unfortunately cannot make the virtual meet-up today, but hopefully next month. I would appreciate the log-in details though if they will be the same again next month.


 Welcome to the forum @Nordic Girl !

I've included you in the invite message, so that you have the details for next time.


----------



## Flower

Lovely to virtually meet up again.  I didn’t rejoin as my broken leg had gone to sleep and I needed to move!


----------



## Sally71

Sorry to miss it this time - too much going on at this end, medical stuff, birthday preparations etc etc.  Hopefully I’ll be back next month


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Thanks for a lovely chat everyone!

Lovely to see you @Michael12421 

Lovely news about your grandchild @Annemarie - sorry your levels have been giving you such a hard time recently. 

Hope your kerfuffles with the DVLA begin moving forward smoothly before long @DuncanLord 

And let us know if there’s anything we can do to help with your pump-swap @Flower


----------



## Lucyr

Thanks for the chat, apologies if anyone thought I was just constantly nodding through the entire chat - my tics have just been very head-jerk focused today!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Lucyr said:


> Thanks for the chat, apologies if anyone thought I was just constantly nodding through the entire chat - my tics have just been very head-jerk focused today!


Not at all Lucy! Was great to see you.

Hope your Expert bounces back into reliable service.


----------



## Annemarie

As usual it was good to meet people and share experiences.
Thank you for the opportunity Mike, I hope to stay on line longer next time


----------



## Megamart

Hi,
Please can you send me a link for the next meeting.

Also, I was wondering how you add the medical data and other info to the bottom. Would it be as simple as filling out the signature bit in our profiles?

Thank you. 

Regards

Martin


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Megamart said:


> Hi,
> Please can you send me a link for the next meeting.
> 
> Also, I was wondering how you add the medical data and other info to the bottom. Would it be as simple as filling out the signature bit in our profiles?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Martin



Yes! it is the ‘Signature’ that forms the small amount of text below each post. It is courteous to other forum members (especially those browsing on smaller screens) not to run to too many lines 

And yes I will certainly include you in the invitation to the next forum virtual meet


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

It’s the second Sunday of the month next weekend 10th October … If anyone else new (or not so new!) fancies joining the virtual meet, please just reply below and I’ll send you a copy of the log-in details


----------



## Pattidevans

I'm not doing anything next Sun, so having a chat would be lovely.  Can you send me a link too please Mike.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Pattidevans said:


> I'm not doing anything next Sun, so having a chat would be lovely.  Can you send me a link too please Mike.



Will do! it should be the same as last time, but I will send a reminder


----------



## Lucyr

I’ll be returning from a weekend away that day so will see what time I’m back.


----------



## Robin

I hope to be there this month too.


----------



## Stitch147

I hope to be at the next one.


----------



## Deleted member 33972

I’m going to miss this ty.my  DNA cousins  meet up on a Friday and I’d do anything to get out of it. I’m phobic about zoom. Have a nice time everyone.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

jeanettem1 said:


> I’m going to miss this ty.my  DNA cousins  meet up on a Friday and I’d do anything to get out of it. I’m phobic about zoom. Have a nice time everyone.



Sorry you won’t be able to join us @jeanettem1

Maybe another time… or a face-to-face forum meetup if one is organised near you?


----------



## Nayshiftin

I’ll give it a miss .enjoy all who attend.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Nayshiftin said:


> I’ll give it a miss .enjoy all who attend.



You will be missed @Nayshiftin 

Hope you are doing OK.


----------



## Nayshiftin

everydayupsanddowns said:


> You will be missed @Nayshiftin
> 
> Hope you are doing OK.


Thank you. Seeing orthopaedic surgeon tonight so fingers crossed.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Nayshiftin said:


> Thank you. Seeing orthopaedic surgeon tonight so fingers crossed.



Hope your appointment went well


----------



## Elizabethe

everydayupsanddowns said:


> We have had a couple of successful virtual meetups over the summer, and there seems to be appetite for more opportunities to gather ‘virtually’ for a bit of a chat and catchup via video ‘Zoom‘ meeting.
> 
> So I am suggesting we start to hold these regularly on the second Sunday of the month for a while, and see how it goes - until we are able to restart occasional face-to-face meetups.
> 
> The next one will be 3pm on Sunday 13th September.
> 
> These meetings will use the same meeting ID and password, so if you were part of the August meetup, you should be able to use the same details.
> 
> You would be very welcome to join us for 40 minutes or so.
> 
> Please let me know in a comment below if you’d like to join the meeting and I will send login details via Direct Message.


I would like to attend sounds interesting


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Elizabethe said:


> I would like to attend sounds interesting



Great! Look forward to seeing you. I’ll send the log-in details round a little later


----------



## Elizabethe

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Great! Look forward to seeing you. I’ll send the log-in details round a little later


Just had unexpected visitors so have to miss the zoom


----------



## Robin

Lovely to see everyone briefly today, sorry I didn’t reappear after half time, I've got family here.


----------



## Peely66

Great to see everyone and thanks Mike for hosting. Realised I'm not entirely sure how to access the link sent through zoom for your concert band Lucy.


----------



## Megamart

Thanks for a great meeting, hope to see you all again next time.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Megamart said:


> Thanks for a great meeting, hope to see you all again next time.



Great to have you join us @Megamart 

Hope the tweaks to your insulin doses begin to settle things down for you. Or you are able to have a chat with your Dr about other possible alternatives?

Lovely to see everyone, and glad so many were able to join.

Look forward to next month’s virtual meetup


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Peely66 said:


> Great to see everyone and thanks Mike for hosting. Realised I'm not entirely sure how to access the link sent through zoom for your concert band Lucy.



Perhaps need a Facebook account to view it?

There were some lovely photos and even a few video clips of rehearsals and performances. Looks like a lot of fun, and it’s a great sound!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Elizabethe said:


> Just had unexpected visitors so have to miss the zoom



Not to worry @Elizabethe 

Hope you had a lovely afternoon


----------



## Flower

Thanks for the meet up Mike. It was lovely to see everyone and have a chat.

Great Disney pot @Stitch147


----------



## Peely66

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Perhaps need a Facebook account to view it?
> 
> There were some lovely photos and even a few video clips of rehearsals and performances. Looks like a lot of fun, and it’s a great sound!


I wasn't sure how to access the message/link after the meeting has ended. I keep trying to reopen and end up in a meeting with myself!! Not terribly interesting as I keep interrupting myself!


----------



## Bruce Stephens

Peely66 said:


> I wasn't sure how to access the message/link after the meeting has ended. I keep trying to reopen and end up in a meeting with myself!! Not terribly interesting as I keep interrupting myself!











						Bournemouth & District Concert Band
					

Bournemouth & District Concert Band. 370 likes · 34 talking about this. Bournemouth & District Concert Band is a dynamic, sociable, friendly community concert band from Bournemouth in the UK. We have...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Bruce Stephens

One thing I didn't mention is that I seem to have had a near escape from a COVID outbreak. (Well, a really really tiny one.)

About a week ago I got a message asking how I was from someone who'd been at a dance I was at the Thursday before last. She'd had a cold which turned out to be COVID. And someone else had also tested positive, and another one had "a cold". And the guy running the event posted on Facebook that he was cancelling some events because he had "a cold", which he later said had turned out to be COVID. I'm fine, though. (We were all sitting at the same table, and I'd danced with two of the people.)

Thank goodness for the vaccines, though. I don't think any of us are worried for our health (everyone there was fully vaccinated): it's just annoying.

(I must admit in my mind it raises the odds that the unusual cold I had a couple of months ago probably was COVID after all. That would presumably mean I've still got lots of antibodies protecting me.)


----------



## Pattidevans

So sorry I didn't make it.  We had some unexpected visitors at 2:30 and they have only just gone.


----------



## Peely66

Bruce Stephens said:


> Bournemouth & District Concert Band
> 
> 
> Bournemouth & District Concert Band. 370 likes · 34 talking about this. Bournemouth & District Concert Band is a dynamic, sociable, friendly community concert band from Bournemouth in the UK. We have...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com


Ahhh...many thanks.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Pattidevans said:


> So sorry I didn't make it.  We had some unexpected visitors at 2:30 and they have only just gone.



No worries Patti  Seems with you and @Elizabethe it was the day for unexpected visitors!

Glad you dodged the Covid @Bruce Stephens (unless you’d already had it as you suspect?!)


----------



## Bruce Stephens

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Glad you dodged the Covid @Bruce Stephens (unless you’d already had it as you suspect?!)


Well, that's my theory. Given that I didn't test at the time I'll never know, but it would make sense. Or it's just blind luck. 

(Guess it depends quite a bit on who the index case was: if it was one of the men (including me, if I was asymptomatic) then my escape is much easier to explain.)


----------



## DuncanLord

@everydayupsanddowns 
Thanks for a great call this afternoon. 
‘See you’ at the one next month. 
it may be good to see if we could organise a face to face for everyone before Christmas.


----------



## Nayshiftin

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Hope your appointment went well


Yes thanks. Got a scan booked tomorrow and see him again with him being able to have more in depth view. The ops not been a success on that side from the X-ray they took he can see work needs to be done . I think the scan is to say how much . At least it’s sorting one side of me out. Maybe once that is less painful I can get to sorting my diabetes and my moods out. At the moment I’m a techy wee xxx


----------



## Annemarie

Hi there, I just had a really nice helpful phone call with one of the ladies at DUK. I seem to have been locked out and couldn’t rejoin I’ve not been able to use the forum’s information and missed Sunday’s Zoom. With her help I’m reset and back so hello everyone!


----------



## Nayshiftin

Annemarie said:


> Hi there, I just had a really nice helpful phone call with one of the ladies at DUK. I seem to have been locked out and couldn’t rejoin I’ve not been able to use the forum’s information and missed Sunday’s Zoom. With her help I’m reset and back so hello everyone!


Welcome glad you were able to get sorted . The meets are good . Everydayupsanddowns  I’m sure will tell us when next one is snd send a link


----------



## SB2015

Hi @Annemarie ,sorry you had tech issues but look forward to seeing you next time.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Welcome back @Annemarie !


----------



## rayray119

is this still a thing


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

rayray119 said:


> is this still a thing



Yes we’ll have one on 14th November at 3pm on the Sunday. I’ll send round the invite log-in details in the week before


----------



## Annemarie

Yes please put my name down


----------



## rayray119

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Yes we’ll have one on 14th November at 3pm on the Sunday. I’ll send round the invite log-in details in the week before


I would like to atennd in that case


----------



## Kopiert

I would really like to try and join the next one.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Will be lovely to see you @rayray119 @Kopiert and @Annemarie 

I’ll send the log-in details as a reminder on Thurs/Fri


----------



## Stitch147

Won't be able to make it this week. I'll be in London for a concert that I should have gone to last march!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Stitch147 said:


> Won't be able to make it this week. I'll be in London for a concert that I should have gone to last march!


Ah we will miss you Stitch. who is going to do the rock-painting demos?? 

Who are you seeing? Anyone famous?


----------



## Stitch147

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Ah we will miss you Stitch. who is going to do the rock-painting demos??
> 
> Who are you seeing? Anyone famous?


It's a band called Black Water County. It's a band we got in to whilst at Great Dorset Steam Fair.


----------



## Stupot

Vonny said:


> Hi @everydayupsanddowns, I'd love to join the meeting please, if you could send me the logon details. Many thanks.


Who is saying you need statins with a score of 5, seems very good that.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Stupot said:


> Who is saying you need statins with a score of 5, seems very good that.


That text is in @Vonny’s ‘signature’ so not specifically related to this thread 

The UK guidelines for people with diabetes, who are automatically identified as being more at risk of heart disease, is to aim for a total cholesterol figure of 4 or less I think. With LDL no higher than 2.


----------



## Carolg

everydayupsanddowns said:


> We have had a couple of successful virtual meetups over the summer, and there seems to be appetite for more opportunities to gather ‘virtually’ for a bit of a chat and catchup via video ‘Zoom‘ meeting.
> 
> So I am suggesting we start to hold these regularly on the second Sunday of the month for a while, and see how it goes - until we are able to restart occasional face-to-face meetups.
> 
> The next one will be 3pm on Sunday 13th September.
> 
> These meetings will use the same meeting ID and password, so if you were part of the August meetup, you should be able to use the same details.
> 
> You would be very welcome to join us for 40 minutes or so.
> 
> Please let me know in a comment below if you’d like to join the meeting and I will send login details via Direct Message.


I would like to join in please


----------



## rayray119

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Will be lovely to see you @rayray119 @Kopiert and @Annemarie
> 
> I’ll send the log-in details as a reminder on Thurs/Fri


have the log in details been sent


----------



## Sharron1

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Yes we’ll have one on 14th November at 3pm on the Sunday. I’ll send round the invite log-in details in the week before


Am I too late to join?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Sharron1 said:


> Am I too late to join?



Not at all! I am planning to send a message later this evening.

Hope that’s OK @rayray119


----------



## rayray119

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Not at all! I am planning to send a message later this evening.
> 
> Hope that’s OK @rayray119


Yes was just checking i hadnt missed them for any reason


----------



## Peely66

Not able to make this month's meeting as I've started working in our corner shop to try and make ends meet as I can't survive on 35 hours as a support worker (topical). The good thing about working in the corner shop is I'm surrounded by hypo treatments!


----------



## Nayshiftin

Will try and pop in


----------



## Pattidevans

Arghhh... every Sunday that the chat is on I seem to be busy... the other Sundays in the month I am kicking my heels!  Murphy's law I think!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Ah you will be missed @Peely66 and @Pattidevans 

There will be other opportunities I’m sure.


----------



## Sally71

I don’t think I’ll be able to join in this time, I’ve booked a Covid jab for my daughter and it’s a few miles away in a city I’m not very familiar with so will have to allow plenty of time.  Could probably come for the first half an hour but might be better if I don’t in case the conversation is particularly interesting and I don’t want to leave!


----------



## Flower

I won’t be around this afternoon to join the meeting. Hope you all have a good chat!


----------



## SB2015

My course this weekend was cancelled so plan to be there.
looking forward to it.


----------



## Carolg

can you repost log in details for zoom please


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Lovely to see you this afternoon @MrDaibetes - enjoy your dog walk!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Well what a lovely chat!

Sorry you didn't get much of a word in @Kopiert, but it was lovely to see you.

Not sure what to do about December, because I have booked that Sunday off on the 12th. You are welcome to chat without me, or we could perhaps shift it to 19th Dec?

Forgot to say how great your song and choir were @SB2015 - you had clearly all put a lot of effort into the writing, arrangement and rehearsing. Hope you were pleased with how it came out


----------



## Kopiert

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Well what a lovely chat!
> 
> Sorry you didn't get much of a word in @Kopiert, but it was lovely to see you.
> 
> Not sure what to do about December, because I have booked that Sunday off on the 12th. You are welcome to chat without me, or we could perhaps shift it to 19th Dec?
> 
> Forgot to say how great your song and choir were @SB2015 - you had clearly all put a lot of effort into the writing, arrangement and rehearsing. Hope you were pleased with how it came out


Thank you. So nice to put some faces to names. It is such a good idea to do these calls. Thank you everybody


----------



## Sharron1

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Well what a lovely chat!
> 
> Sorry you didn't get much of a word in @Kopiert, but it was lovely to see you.
> 
> Not sure what to do about December, because I have booked that Sunday off on the 12th. You are welcome to chat without me, or we could perhaps shift it to 19th Dec?
> 
> Forgot to say how great your song and choir were @SB2015 - you had clearly all put a lot of effort into the writing, arrangement and rehearsing. Hope you were pleased with how it came out


Thank you for that it was interesting to learn how it is for Type 1s.


----------



## Annemarie

Dear Mike and every else on today’s forum, I can’t thank you enough for your friendship, openness, the way you share your personal experiences and add so much information. David seems a real mine of data, perhaps he can advise us all if/when he gets his Libre 3! Have a good month everyone x


----------



## Robin

Sharron1 said:


> Thank you for that it was interesting to learn how it is for Type 1s.


Oops, there were quite a few of us,  hope we didn’t  dominate the conversation too much with the ins and outs of adhesive patches !


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Sharron1 said:


> Thank you for that it was interesting to learn how it is for Type 1s.





Robin said:


> Oops, there were quite a few of us,  hope we didn’t  dominate the conversation too much with the ins and outs of adhesive patches !



Yes sorry if we all got a bit carried away! Was lovely to have you join the chat. Hope to see you at another one


----------



## Sharron1

Robin said:


> Oops, there were quite a few of us,  hope we didn’t  dominate the conversation too much with the ins and outs of adhesive patches !


Tbh it was a load of stuff that as a T2 on Metformin  I have never even thought about . It was fascinating.


----------



## Carolg

It was lovely to put names to faces. Sorry if I had a wee mump


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Carolg said:


> It was lovely to put names to faces. Sorry if I had a wee mump



Not at all! Letting it all out is what the forum is all about!


----------



## MrDaibetes

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Lovely to see you this afternoon @MrDaibetes - enjoy your dog walk!


Thanks dog walk was good nice to see you all.


----------



## Lucyr

Carolg said:


> It was lovely to put names to faces. Sorry if I had a wee mump


What is a mump?
Glad to listen in, would be good to try smaller groups one day. It’s difficult to join in conversation with so many people (although that could just be me).


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Lucyr said:


> What is a mump?
> Glad to listen in, would be good to try smaller groups one day. It’s difficult to join in conversation with so many people (although that could just be me).



Yes I think it would have been easier if we had divided up


----------



## Sally71

Sounds like I missed quite a good one!  Got my covid booster done though which was unexpected, only went to get my daughter’s.  Her school are doing them this week but then we got a letter saying that she’s entitled to 2 doses (school only do one) so book it online.  Was chatting to a man while we were waiting, and said I don’t know whether I’ll get a booster as I’m 50 now but was still 49 when I got the first two doses done so I might fall down the gap as it were. He said they could take walk ins, if I had my card with me from the first two doses I could just get it there and then, and you only have to wait 5 months now instead of 6 after the second dose.  Mine was 5 months and 6 days previously so that has saved a job another day!  Now just got to book flu jabs for both of us (first time I’ve ever had one!)


----------



## Carolg

Lucyr said:


> What is a mump?
> Glad to listen in, would be good to try smaller groups one day. It’s difficult to join in conversation with so many people (although that could just be me).


A mump Is a bit of a moan lol.


----------



## grovesy

Sally71 said:


> Sounds like I missed quite a good one!  Got my covid booster done though which was unexpected, only went to get my daughter’s.  Her school are doing them this week but then we got a letter saying that she’s entitled to 2 doses (school only do one) so book it online.  Was chatting to a man while we were waiting, and said I don’t know whether I’ll get a booster as I’m 50 now but was still 49 when I got the first two doses done so I might fall down the gap as it were. He said they could take walk ins, if I had my card with me from the first two doses I could just get it there and then, and you only have to wait 5 months now instead of 6 after the second dose.  Mine was 5 months and 6 days previously so that has saved a job another day!  Now just got to book flu jabs for both of us (first time I’ve ever had one!)


The Pharmacy where we had our boosters was not interested in our vaccination card, and relclutanly wrote down the the batch number of the booster he gave.


----------



## Squirrel768

Sad I missed yesterday! Had the reminders set, then totally forgot  .
We got our boosters on Thursday. Trying to book online, 20+ miles away. Tried contacting the local centre - 3 weeks next appointment. Cheked NHS walk-ins - 30 0r 40 miles! Local council website showed a little local pharmacy, doint walk-ins. Phoned them to confim, Mon, Thur, Fri mornings. We expected a queue, but went straight in, he checked our previous cards plus online to ensure we were eligible, had pre-printed cards with batch and date, just had to fill in names! According to NHS, that place doesn't exist LOL.

Hopefully, by the next meeting I will have a pump. I wanted the tandem, but because the hospital doesn't have anyone familiar with it (paediatric team use it, not adult team) it would mean delays until the new year. What I'm doing in the meantime is a ;legitimate cheat', starting on Omnipod on December 7th, after chatting with my DSN, in the full knowledge that I can change my mind within 90 days. So, unless I get a complete change of heart, I'll switch to tandem early next year. (Air Liquide rep is off sick at present, so not had any input from her following a lovely chat a couple of weeks back.) 

Next hurdle would be Dexcom - unless the agreement between Abbott and Tandem produces anything worthwhile soon ...


----------



## Nayshiftin

Pattidevans said:


> Arghhh... every Sunday that the chat is on I seem to be busy... the other Sundays in the month I am kicking my heels!  Murphy's law I think!


Me too , got caught in things for mother in law so sorry. I would have enjoyed I am sure .


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

There’s always next time @Sally71 @Squirrel768 @Nayshiftin


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Hello folks!

Unfortunately I am not going to be available for the 2nd Sunday in December, as I am at an all-day event.

Would people like to go ahead without me? Should we push it to the following weekend? Or take a break until the new year?

What do people think?


----------



## Nayshiftin

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Hello folks!
> 
> Unfortunately I am not going to be available for the 2nd Sunday in December, as I am at an all-day event.
> 
> Would people like to go ahead without me? Should we push it to the following weekend? Or take a break until the new year?
> 
> What do


----------



## Nayshiftin

Sorry unable to be there . Hope it goes well


----------



## rayray119

I would pefer to do one at some point in december as i a liitle bit terfired of christmas but i understand im new so i its about what other peopleb think


----------



## Squirrel768

I'm happy with either option - we always appreciate your input, Mike, but I also would like to meet up (and hope I don't have a last minute forgettery like last month!).

I will have started on Omnipod by then, so be good to have feedback from others in the group


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Sounds like 19th December might be the best bet then?

Let’s go for that


----------



## Robin

19th's good for me.


----------



## mikeyB

I might well turn up, but it is the day after a home game for the Rovers, so if any previous games are the norm, the day after I’ll be as high as a kite on Tramadol. Sitting in the cold, despite thermal long Johns, my leg muscles will have seized up, and left hip will be singing. I won’t have been out of bed for more than a couple of hours, for sure, but I promise to have trousers on. Only takes about ten minutes to get those on. I also promise to mute the tv in the man cave when the football is on.

Mind, you may not see me through clouds of vaping in an attempt to get the nicotine to suppress  the opiate sedation. 

So if I sound like Keith Richards on a bad day, that’s why. Except I don’t drink, apart from special occasions like Birthdays, Christmas, and if there’s an “r” in the month.


----------



## Pattidevans

I should be able to attend on 19th


----------



## Annemarie

@everydayupsanddowns
How wrong did I get it? I tried to join the forum today, admittedly I was late (blame the Grand Prix) but I couldn’t get in. Did I get the wrong time/day/month?
Anyway a very Merry Christmas and a happy, healthy new year to everyone and perhaps I can catch up with some of you next month


----------



## Bruce Stephens

Annemarie said:


> How wrong did I get it? I tried to join the forum today, admittedly I was late (blame the Grand Prix) but I couldn’t get in. Did I get the wrong time/day/month?


The Virtual Meetup is next week (December 19).


----------



## Annemarie

Thank you Bruce, I thought it was the second Sunday, has it been changed or am I wrong?


----------



## Bruce Stephens

Annemarie said:


> Thank you Bruce, I thought it was the second Sunday, has it been changed or am I wrong?


It is, usually, but @everydayupsanddowns couldn't do it today.



			https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/virtual-meetup-second-sunday-of-the-month.88666/page-21#post-1124954


----------



## Annemarie

Oh ok thank you I didn’t know that


----------



## Stitch147

19th is good for me.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Lovely! I’ll send around a reminder at the end of the week


----------



## Annemarie

I can’t do the 19th. Merry Christmas everyone, see you in the new year


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Annemarie said:


> I can’t do the 19th. Merry Christmas everyone, see you in the new year


Ah shame @Annemarie. A very merry Christmas to you and yours too.


----------



## Nayshiftin

Hi I would like to join this time if possible?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Nayshiftin said:


> Hi I would like to join this time if possible?



Would be lovely to see you @Nayshiftin!

I’ll be sending a log-in reminder around later today


----------



## Nayshiftin

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Would be lovely to see you @Nayshiftin!
> 
> I’ll be sending a log-in reminder around later today


Thank you


----------



## rayray119

i will have leave early because i've doubled booked myslef but will be there for some of it


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

rayray119 said:


> i will have leave early because i've doubled booked myslef but will be there for some of it



Great! The more the merrier


----------



## Flower

I’m hoping to join you on Sunday


----------



## Lucyr

Sorry busy rehearsing for the carol service this time


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Lovely to see everyone this afternoon!

An all-T1 affair I think?

Nice to have a bit of a catchup.

Hope the footie went Rovers‘ way @mikeyB, and look forward to catching up with everyone in the New Year


----------



## Pattidevans

Great to "meet" some of you more or less "in person".  Good T1 session LOL!


----------



## Nayshiftin

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Lovely to see everyone this afternoon!
> 
> An all-T1 affair I think?
> 
> Nice to have a bit of a catchup.
> 
> Hope the footie went Rovers‘ way @mikeyB, and look forward to catching up with everyone in the New Year


I am glad you all had a good time . Sorry no excuse I missed it . I truly remembered this morning . Doing Christmas things online took all afternoon and forgot. What am I like… my loss


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Hehe! No worries at all @Nayshiftin 

So easily done at this time of year


----------



## Flower

Lovely to catch up this afternoon. Thanks for organising the virtual meet ups Mike.


----------



## Robin

Good to see everyone today, yes, we were all Type 1s, weren’t we. We were missing @Stitch147, who promised an appearance from her front room pub, I was looking forward to seeing the festive hair!


----------



## Stitch147

Robin said:


> Good to see everyone today, yes, we were all Type 1s, weren’t we. We were missing @Stitch147, who promised an appearance from her front room pub, I was looking forward to seeing the festive hair!


I totally forgot about it! We popped out for lunch, then I stuck a program on Disney+ that I'd been watching. I said to trev at a out 4.30 "bugger, I've missed the zoom!!!"


----------



## Sally71

Apologies I forgot as well, too busy sorting out a Christmas tree and stuff.  Hubby discovered that B&Q were doing a clearance sale of real trees and selling them all off for £5!  Normally we’d have got it last week but forgot, glad now that we didn’t get it then because it would still have been full price!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Stitch147 said:


> I totally forgot about it! We popped out for lunch, then I stuck a program on Disney+ that I'd been watching. I said to trev at a out 4.30 "bugger, I've missed the zoom!!!"



Well we weren’t going to compete with Disney+ !


----------



## Stitch147

@Robin this was the view that was missed yesterday.


----------



## Robin

Stitch147 said:


> @Robin this was the view that was missed yesterday.
> View attachment 19486


Oh, excellent! (The view, I mean, not that we missed it!)


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

SPECTACULAR @Stitch147


----------



## trophywench

I haven't seen a picture of the front of your house this year @Stitch147 - I think it would be a shame to deprive our newer members of seeing it, pretty please?


----------



## Stitch147

trophywench said:


> I haven't seen a picture of the front of your house this year @Stitch147 - I think it would be a shame to deprive our newer members of seeing it, pretty please?


Here's my street door, wreath that I made, and our porch.


----------



## Lily123

Stitch147 said:


> Here's my street door, wreath that I made, and our porch.
> View attachment 19513View attachment 19514View attachment 19515View attachment 19516View attachment 19517View attachment 19518


Amazingly festive!


----------



## Nayshiftin

Well done and Thank you for sharing


----------



## trophywench

Cracking !


----------



## Stitch147

Just found out that Trev won a local competition for best festive porch.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Stitch147 said:


> Just found out that Trev won a local competition for best festive porch.



Brilliant! And very well deserved!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Hey folks!

It’s the second Sunday tomorrow - good grief, how did that happen?!

I’ve sent around log-in details to some of the regulars by PM. Let me know if you’d like them


----------



## rayray119

Hi ill be there apojisred in advance if i happen to vent about somthing. Ive had some frustation this week end


----------



## ColinUK

@everydayupsanddowns  might be able to join you tomorrow


----------



## Nayshiftin

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> It’s the second Sunday tomorrow - good grief, how did that happen?!
> 
> I’ve sent around log-in details to some of the regulars by PM. Let me know if you’d like them


Thank you I will try but not promise as I’m all over the place at the moment .


----------



## Robin

Sorry, can’t make it tomorrow, I’m being taken out for a birthday tea and cake!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Robin said:


> Sorry, can’t make it tomorrow, I’m being taken out for a birthday tea and cake!


Well we can’t compete with that! Have a lovely time


----------



## Annemarie

Happy birthday Robin!


----------



## Flower

I won't be able to join you today, we moved my Mum nearer to us on Friday and I'm in a sea of boxes unwrapping stuff!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Thanks for a lovely chat everyone. So nice to have a catch-up and hear what everyone has been up to


----------



## Annemarie

Thank you Mike, as usual I seem to learn something new


----------



## Nayshiftin

Thank you for a great meet up. Seems I’m not the only one that thinks my side effects are not diabetic related. Hoping this weeks bloods will show up something


----------



## Sally71

I missed it again!  Was at my in-laws for the day.  Maybe I’ll make it next time!  I do still want to join in, honest!


----------



## srbind1

Nice initiative when will the next meeting be held?

please let me know i also want to join


----------



## Annemarie

I hope to be there too, will it be 13th February?


----------



## Nayshiftin

Annemarie said:


> I hope to be there too, will it be 13th February?


Everyday ups and downs is really good and I’m sure when he is on will say definitely snd he has been great in sending out the zoom etc so I’m sure he’ll pick up when on. Work etc maybe but give it a few days I’m sure he will reply. I’d put money on it. Our moderators are good.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Awwwww thanks @Nayshiftin

Yes it will be 3pm on Sunday 13th Feb.

I generally send round a private message with the log-in details on the Friday, but we mostly use the same code every time, so if you’ve had the log-in once you should be able to re-use it 

Look forward to seeing you then @srbind1 and @Annemarie


----------



## Neonpossum

Hello! How can I join this?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Neonpossum said:


> Hello! How can I join this?


 Would be great to see you there @Neonpossum 

I'll send you a Zoom invite a day or two before as a reminder.


----------



## Neonpossum

Thanks so much!


----------



## Nayshiftin

Neonpossum said:


> Hello! How can I join


You will be given an invite when Everest ups and downs sends it to you. I don’t recall if he pms or sends an email once you click on the links. Have you got zoom ? It’s easy and I’m sure you will be made very welcome.


----------



## Nayshiftin

Everydsyupsandowns sorry he’s a moderator but my spell checker corrects


----------



## Nayshiftin

Administrator. Oh heck I am in hot water today


----------



## Treecha

As a newly diagnosed Type 2, I would love to be included, as I feel so isolated and the meetings Will be so helpful. When I was pre-diabetic I attended a virtual meeting every month and I’m missing those. Will you please send me the log on detail. Thanks


----------



## Nayshiftin

I’m sure you’ll get an invite from Everydsyupsanddowns


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Treecha said:


> Will you please send me the log on detail. Thanks



Certainly will!


----------



## gll

its probably about time i say hello to you all  count me in x


----------



## srbind1

Thanks, Could try using Discord rather than a zoom, has some very good features and you can set up permanent voice channels that you can also video in - everything can be set up in advance. I use it all the time and it's FREEE


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

gll said:


> its probably about time i say hello to you all  count me in x



Will do @gll


----------



## Robin

srbind1 said:


> Thanks, Could try using Discord rather than a zoom, has some very good features and you can set up permanent voice channels that you can also video in - everything can be set up in advance. I use it all the time and it's FREEE


I think it would be hard to swap from zoom at this stage, without losing some less techy participants (like me) who have learnt to use zoom, but would struggle with having to download another App and get familiar with its quirks, and there’s always going to be some members who perhaps haven’t joined a meet for a while, fancy it at the last minute, and then can’t it set up in time if we’ve gone somewhere else.


----------



## Bruce Stephens

Robin said:


> I think it would be hard to swap from zoom at this stage, without losing some less techy participants (like me) who have learnt to use zoom, but would struggle with having to download another App and get familiar with its quirks, and there’s always going to be some members who perhaps haven’t joined a meet for a while, fancy it at the last minute, and then can’t it set up in time if we’ve gone somewhere else.


Yeah, Zoom's working fine. It cuts out after 45 minutes, but I think if anything that's a bonus. Either we decide that's enough or we reconnect and carry on for ~10 minutes, but the 45 minutes is a nice reminder of the time.

(The host of This Week in Virology also really likes Zoom (I'm sure he pays for it), since now everybody he wants to interview is happy with video chats and everybody is just fine with Zoom. So while it's become harder to interview people in person, they can easily interview people from across the world. There are other systems, of course, but everyone now knows Zoom. The company I work for used to use some other video conferencing software, but after a while it just became too annoying and expensive so (before 2020) we switched over to Zoom which just works much better than whatever the other one was (as well as being quite a lot cheaper, I think.)


----------



## Pattidevans

I'd like to join the next one again please.  Missed the last as we had arranged to video chat with friends at the same time as the chat here.


----------



## Bruce Stephens

Pattidevans said:


> I'd like to join the next one again please.  Missed the last as we had arranged to video chat with friends at the same time as the chat here.


I think he sends the information to everyone who's ever asked each time. (And it's the same, so you can just read it anyway.)


----------



## Pattidevans

Yes... look forward to it!  A day before Valentines!  It must have been December when I met you @Bruce Stephens


----------



## Bruce Stephens

Pattidevans said:


> It must have been December when I met you @Bruce Stephens


Probably. I've missed lots, since while the tradition is to dance tango late at night nowadays I'm falling asleep by then so I prefer early evenings and weekend afternoons. I think I've only been present at half a dozen of these (probably less).


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Bruce Stephens said:


> I think he sends the information to everyone who's ever asked each time. (And it's the same, so you can just read it anyway.)



Haha! Guilty as charged! It is a bespoke list each month though. Some regulars, some who asked once before but never made it, some newcomers who have asked for the first time.

It’s part invite, part reminder really 

I’ll try to remember to drop you off the list if you’re often off doing other things @Bruce Stephens - as you say, you have the details anyway!


----------



## silentsquirrel

Bruce Stephens said:


> , but everyone now knows Zoom.


There's a very irritating trailer on BBC that ends "Everyone's talking about Eastenders."  Cue shouts of "No they are NOT!"

Most people may know Zoom, but not all.  I have never used it.


----------



## Bruce Stephens

silentsquirrel said:


> Most people may know Zoom, but not all.


In the context of the kinds of people likely to be interviewed on This Week in Virology (mostly academics), everyone knows Zoom! I completely agree that out in the rest of the world not everyone does.


----------



## silentsquirrel

Bruce Stephens said:


> In the context of the kinds of people likely to be interviewed on This Week in Virology (mostly academics), everyone knows Zoom! I completely agree that out in the rest of the world not everyone does.


Mea culpa, I did not appreciate you meant it purely in that context!


----------



## Donnawatson

everydayupsanddowns said:


> We have had a couple of successful virtual meetups over the summer, and there seems to be appetite for more opportunities to gather ‘virtually’ for a bit of a chat and catchup via video ‘Zoom‘ meeting.
> 
> So I am suggesting we start to hold these regularly on the second Sunday of the month for a while, and see how it goes - until we are able to restart occasional face-to-face meetups.
> 
> The next one will be 3pm on Sunday 13th September.
> 
> These meetings will use the same meeting ID and password, so if you were part of the August meetup, you should be able to use the same details.
> 
> You would be very welcome to join us for 40 minutes or so.
> 
> Please let me know in a comment below if you’d like to join the meeting and I will send login details via Direct Message.


How does zoom work. Do I need to download anything


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

@Donnawatson 

Yes. There are zoom apps for smartphones, or PC/Mac.

I am not sure if you are able to only use a web browser alone?


----------



## Bruce Stephens

everydayupsanddowns said:


> @Donnawatson
> 
> Yes. There are zoom apps for smartphones, or PC/Mac.
> 
> I am not sure if you are able to only use a web browser alone?


I think you can, yes, though I'd guess downloading the (free) client program is easier: https://support.zoom.us/hc/en-us/articles/214629443-Getting-started-with-the-Zoom-web-client


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Thanks @Bruce Stephens 

I wasn’t sure


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Looking forward to a chat and catch-up next Sunday at 3pm


----------



## rayray119

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Looking forward to a chat and catch-up next Sunday at 3pm


I may or may not be there if things work out like hoped I may be working but if not I'll be there.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

rayray119 said:


> I may or may not be there if things work out like hoped I may be working but if not I'll be there.



Well, then in the nicest possible way... I guess I hope you can’t make it!


----------



## rayray119

Im not working Sunday so i will be there


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

rayray119 said:


> Im not working Sunday so i will be there



Look forward to seeing you


----------



## SB2015

Looking forward to being there Mike


----------



## Robin

Hope to be there!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Lovely!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Thanks for a great chat again today folks. Lovely to have a bit of break-out-room action to allow more conversations at once.

Looking forward to the next one


----------



## Flower

Thanks for arranging the chat Mike  it was good to see everyone.


----------



## SB2015

That was such a good get together Mike, and the breakout rooms worked very well.
Thanks  for setting it up again.


----------



## Pattidevans

@SB2015 they did work well didn't they?  So nice to meet everyone.


----------



## Robin

Pattidevans said:


> @SB2015 they did work well didn't they?  So nice to meet everyone.


Reading your morning post today, it’s a good job Covid doesn’t spread over Zoom!


----------



## Pattidevans

Robin said:


> Reading your morning post today, it’s a good job Covid doesn’t spread over Zoom!


Isn't it just Robin!


----------



## Annemarie

Sorry, our broadband went numb and I couldn’t connect with Sunday’s meeting. I always seem to pick up information that’s new to me, was there anything special?


----------



## Micky Mannis

everydayupsanddowns said:


> We have had a couple of successful virtual meetups over the summer, and there seems to be appetite for more opportunities to gather ‘virtually’ for a bit of a chat and catchup via video ‘Zoom‘ meeting.
> 
> So I am suggesting we start to hold these regularly on the second Sunday of the month for a while, and see how it goes - until we are able to restart occasional face-to-face meetups.
> 
> The next one will be 3pm on Sunday 13th September.
> 
> These meetings will use the same meeting ID and password, so if you were part of the August meetup, you should be able to use the same details.
> 
> You would be very welcome to join us for 40 minutes or so.
> 
> Please let me know in a comment below if you’d like to join the meeting and I will send login details via Direct Message.


That sounds like a plan do yous all fancy a wee trip to rainy Ulster ????


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Micky Mannis said:


> That sounds like a plan do yous all fancy a wee trip to rainy Ulster ????



Hehe! Will be nice to restart face to face meets at some point for sure.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Second Sunday of March has completely snuck up on me!

Does anyone fancy a chat tomorrow? Same details as usual


----------



## rayray119

i should be there if its on


----------



## gll

yep I'm up for it


----------



## soupdragon

I can't make tomorrow but hoping to be there next month.


----------



## Robin

Will try and get along. I’ve just checked the weather forecast, and it looks showery, so I’m unlikely to be inveigled out for a walk.


----------



## Pattidevans

Hi, is the meeting number and passcode the same as last month?

Hope to get in for half an hour.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Pattidevans said:


> Hi, is the meeting number and passcode the same as last month?
> 
> Hope to get in for half an hour.



Yes just use the same details


----------



## gll

thanks for the chats, always seems to cut off too soon


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

gll said:


> thanks for the chats, always seems to cut off too soon



Sorry to hear what a tough time you’ve been having @gll - hope your appointment goes well on Tuesday. Do stress how difficult you are finding things, and how extreme your meal restrictions have needed to be in order to manage your levels.


----------



## Flower

Thanks for the chat @everydayupsanddowns 

@gll I hope your appointment goes well and there is a plan to help you start to feel better.


----------



## Pattidevans

Thanks for the chat everyone.  Fingers crossed for @gll on Tuesday.  Thank you Kevin fir the advice in pod sites.


----------



## Robin

Lovely to chat with everyone, and lo and behold the sun came out the minute we'd finished, so I got my walk as well!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Robin said:


> Lovely to chat with everyone, and lo and behold the sun came out the minute we'd finished, so I got my walk as well!


Ah that’s great news @Robin


----------



## Pattidevans

Oh, @Flower, just a thought, have you tried Cavillon spray under your cannulas?1


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Just a little reminder that next Sunday is the 2nd in April, so we’ll be gathering for an online chat at 3pm via Zoom

Open to anyone who fancies joining in, and the log-in details will be the same as before for anyone who has attended in the past.

If you’d like to join for the first time, just leave a comment below and I’ll send round the details on Friday or Saturday.


----------



## rayray119

i may or may not be be there(i may be working if well enough and the shift hasn't gone)


----------



## gll

should be there


----------



## Annemarie

@everydayupsanddowns 
Once again I won’t be able to attend tomorrow’s Zoom as I’ll be driving to Broadway. Best wishes to everyone and I hope to see you next month


----------



## rayray119

I'm will be there as I'm not working.


----------



## SB2015

Sorry to miss this one Mike, I have a rehearsal for a show of Our House, as an off stage singer.
Of the 9 of us 6 of use we’re hit with Covid so it is a tight schedule for rehearsals.


----------



## Flower

I’m sorry to miss this Mike, I’ve got to help empty the contents of a garage into a skip!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

You will all be missed, obviously, but don’t worry about it. Hope your various endeavours go well


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Thanks for a lovely chat everyone. Nice to have a chance for a bit of a catch up, and find out how everyone is getting on


----------



## Robin

Good to see everyone, albeit briefly. It was a gardening afternoon, not had much chance to get out there recently. Realised it was 3.15 just as I'd finished pruning the laurel, so nipped on Zoom smartish, had intended to restart, but OH spotted me and said 'Ah, can you spare a moment….'


----------



## Pattidevans

Good chat thank you Mike.  I have a laptop with a separate large monitor which I forgot to turn off... so didn't know where to look.  Never realised what a fidget  I am!


----------



## Lucyr

Pattidevans said:


> Good chat thank you Mike.  I have a laptop with a separate large monitor which I forgot to turn off... so didn't know where to look.  Never realised what a fidget  I am!


You can’t be more of a fidget than me


----------



## Bruce Stephens

Sorry I had to miss this one, but now and again I dance on Sunday afternoons, and (after years of hardly any milongas in the afternoons) today there were three within fairly easy travel distance, including one I've not been to before which is ~10 minutes walk away, so I had to go to that.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

It’s an early Second Sunday this month, but a few of us will be gathering for a bit of a diabetes catch-up over Zoom at 3pm this Sunday. 

Same log-in details as usual (if you have joined in before). Leave a comment here if you’d like to join for the first time, or need a reminder of the log-in. 

Everyone welcome


----------



## rayray119

I should be there providing my phones still working (clusmly me managed to smash the screen again)


----------



## gll

should be there too with my coffee


----------



## soupdragon

Hoping that I'll be able to join you all tomorrow.


----------



## Robin

Sorry, won’t be there tomorrow, daughter’s birthday weekend, there are plans for tea out.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Have a lovely time @Robin 

Look forward to catching up with folks later


----------



## Jacen017

I'd like to join if it's possible please


----------



## soupdragon

Please can I have the link for the meeting?


----------



## KevType1

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Have a lovely time @Robin
> 
> Look forward to catching up with folks later


Hi Mike, won't be back in time for our session today - if things change I'll join you
best wishes.....Kevin D


----------



## soupdragon

Was hoping that I could join you today but I don't have a link.
Please could I have it so I can try again next month.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

soupdragon said:


> Was hoping that I could join you today but I don't have a link.
> Please could I have it so I can try again next month.


So sorry @soupdragon and @Jacen017 missed these messages earlier.

We've just started -  feel free to join in! I've invited you into the conversation with the log-in details


----------



## Jacen017

everydayupsanddowns said:


> So sorry @soupdragon and @Jacen017 missed these messages earlier.
> 
> We've just started -  feel free to join in! I've invited you into the conversation with the log-in details


On the way


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Lovely to have some new and old faces for our chat today.

Hope things are going OK for you @Flower


----------



## soupdragon

It was great to see you all today.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

soupdragon said:


> It was great to see you all today.



So pleased you and @Jacen017 could make it.


----------



## gll

Mike, hope the doggos tummy remains okay and not too many yukky side effects 

lovely chatting with you all as per usual x


----------



## Sally71

Sorry I couldn’t make this one, had a meal out with hubby’s family, most of whom all have their birthdays in May so we have one celebration for all of them!  Niece has also just announced her first pregnancy so it’s all quite exciting. Hopefully I’ll be back next month!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

gll said:


> Mike, hope the doggos tummy remains okay and not too many yukky side effects
> 
> lovely chatting with you all as per usual x


 No she seems to have weathered it with no ill effects. 

Stomach of iron that one!


----------



## buggerlugs

Vonny said:


> Hi @everydayupsanddowns, I'd love to join the meeting please, if you could send me the logon details. Many thanks.


I used to be on Atorvastatin, but had a lot of aches with it. I have been taking Simvastatin for about 4 years and have no problem with it. x


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

buggerlugs said:


> I used to be on Atorvastatin, but had a lot of aches with it. I have been taking Simvastatin for about 4 years and have no problem with it. x



Was this meant for another thread BL?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

It’s the second Sunday of the month next Sunday 12th June.

Does anyone want to get together for potentially our last virtual meetup for the Summer?

Seems sensible to take a break after that as lots of folks will be going to be away on holiday.


----------



## rayray119

If I am around I'll join


----------



## Peely66

Yep I'm in if I'm not working.


----------



## soupdragon

Hoping to make it.


----------



## SB2015

Sorry to miss this again as I am away on a weaving course.
have a good time and I hope to join you soon.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Thanks for a great chat everyone!

Enjoy your Summer holidays, may the sun shine, the ice creams be plentiful, the BGs behave impeccably and wonderful memories be created.

Excited by the possibility of aiming for actual face-to-face meets in the Autumn, with potential Covid dial-in!


----------



## Robin

Sorry not to make it, I got dragged out for a walk, hoped to be back for at least the tail end of the meet, but the walk was extra long. On the plus side, I did see some orchids.


----------



## Flower

Lovely to see everyone today. Thanks for organising the chats Mike.

Great orchid @Robin


----------



## Sally71

Oh drat I completely forgot about this, would have liked to join in!

Oh well maybe another day.  Have a good summer everyone!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Sally71 said:


> Oh drat I completely forgot about this, would have liked to join in!
> 
> Oh well maybe another day.  Have a good summer everyone!



No worries @Sally71 

We’ll take a break over the summer and reconvene / reinvent in the Autumn!


----------

